# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2009



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jun 2009 às 00:04)

Tópico de seguimento para os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jun 2009 às 02:18)

Por aqui o mês começa com céu limpo, vento fraco de Norte e temperatura em descida, vai nos 18.5°C e HR em subida, nos 40%. 

Só me resta desejar um bom mês de Junho a todos.


----------



## amarusp (1 Jun 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia, em Oliveira do Hospital, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 24,1ºC.

13,8ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui acabamos o mês no caldeirão em ebulição e começamos ida aspas.

Céu limpo,venton fraco.

Actuais 32.2ºc,pressão 1015.6hpa e 21%HR.

Ai que eu já não sei onde me meter,agora o começou.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jun 2009 às 13:56)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 28.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2009 às 14:07)

Boas,por aqui continua o sufocovento moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 33.7ºc e 17%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jun 2009 às 14:14)

Boas Tardes!

Mais um dia com muito sol e calor.

*Céu Limpo
Vento fraco
Temperatura nos 30.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2009 às 14:38)

Por aqui é sempre a subirnão para,actual 34.4ºc e 16%HR.

E agora que tenho que ir para dentro do forno ambulante,ao sol,deve estar bonito lá dentrofazer mais uns Km.

Não sei porquê,o AC da viatura,nesta altura do ano,avaria sempre.

Até logo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2009 às 18:39)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui mais um dia abrasador.

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de W/NW.

Actuais 32.4ºc e 25%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.8ºc/34.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

Por aqui o ambiente ainda está quente,vento moderado de W.

Actuais 30.0ºc e 28%hr.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

céu limpido,
24.3ºC,
1012.9 hPa,
27% de HR e,
vento de NW a15.6 km/h.

Hoje registei uma temperatura máxima de 29.8ºC, e até agora, uma mínima de 18.9ºC, por volta das 5.30h.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jun 2009 às 21:44)

Dexculpem lá estar novamente aescrever.

Mas, halguém me pode fazer um favor?

Gostava que alguém fosse ver o tópico litoral centro, e visse a imagem dos bancos de nevoeiro da região sul, nesta manhã.
Gostava de saber onde poso arranjar dessas imagens....

Desculpem pelo incómodo.


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava que alguém fosse ver o tópico litoral centro, e visse a imagem dos bancos de nevoeiro da região sul, nesta manhã.
> Gostava de saber onde poso arranjar dessas imagens....



O Sat24 agora tem histórico, é só escolher o dia e hora (utc):
http://www.sat24.com/history.aspx?country=sp

Também tens o Eumetsat, que tem arquivo horário mas de apenas uma semana:
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT5/index.htm


Tens ainda os sensores do MODIS a bordo do satélite Terra, mas como este satélite não é geoestacionário, estás dependente das passagens dele serem ou não favoráveis para o que queres ver:
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2009 às 22:10)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o ambiente vai-se refrescando aos poucos.

O vento continua moderado de W.

Actuais 25.5ºc e 42%HR já há quatro dias que não tinha HR tão alta.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

Começamos o mês do Verão com mais um dia escaldante!

Neste momento ainda estamos acima dos 20ºC.... 

Curiosamente, o wunderground começou o mês com mais uma gralha... no resumo do dia, onde observam a mínima, tenham em consideração o valor de *+10,5ºC*, como confirma o gráfico em anexo.

*Resumo*







z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (1 Jun 2009 às 22:37)

Máxima de 28,1ºC, actual 18ºC


----------



## Dan (1 Jun 2009 às 23:09)

Céu limpo e 23,2ºC


Extremos de hoje:

13,8ºC / 30,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2009 às 23:34)

A noite ainda continua agradável,fui dar uma volta com o cachorro até ao outro lado do bairro na zona da  Associação onde há parque infantil e campo de futebol com zona de lazer,o pessoal por lá era hás pazadas,portanto,dá impressão que ninguem quer ir para casa.

Vento continua de W mais fraco.

Actuais 23.8ºc e 38%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Jun 2009 às 00:35)

Mais um dia de Verão, com céu limpo, vento fraco e calor quanto baste. A noite também não está nada má, sem vento e temperatura a subir, pois às 0h tinha 20.4°C e agora vou com 21.2°C. Temperaturas deste 1° de Junho: Mín. 15.8°C/Máx. 31.5°C


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2009 às 11:15)

Por aqui uma manhã bem mais fresca que a dos últimos dias. Ainda só 23,6ºC. O céu também não está completamente limpo.

Mínima de 14,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui mais um dia com temperaturas altas,faz transpirar.

Céu Têm vindo em aumento de nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.5ºc,pressão 1015.8hpa e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2009 às 14:11)

Por aqui o céu vai ficando com algumas nuvens altas,vento está fraco.

Lá fora o ambiente está péssimo e abrasador.

Actuais 33.2ºc e 21%HR.

Espero bem que a partir de amanhã as temperaturas começem a descer,para as primeiras impressões já chega,já lá vão 6 dias de sufoco.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Jun 2009 às 14:20)

Boas Tardes!  Por aqui mais um dia quente, hoje com o céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e temperatura nos 30.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2009 às 18:44)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

O vento têm estado toda a tarde moderado SW/W.

Actuais 31:2ºc e 30%HR.

A tarde têm sido agitada para os bombeiros,para combater pequenos incêndios.


----------



## Dan (2 Jun 2009 às 18:54)

Alguns cirrus e 29,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

14,7ºC / 30,0ºC


----------



## Z13 (2 Jun 2009 às 19:04)

Bom fim de tarde!

Mais um dia de muito sol e muito calor pelo nordeste!

*Resumo*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

por aqui esteve outro dia sofucante.
Agora as nuvens altas começam a ganhar terreno.

dados mais precisos:

maioritariamente nublado
22.3ºC
1014.5 hPa
55 % de HR
vento fraco de O a 14km/h.

O foreca aponta-me para 11ºC para o ponto de orvalho.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2009 às 20:00)

olhem só esta imagem de hoje pela matina.

Bastante nevoeiro no litoral, alentejo e algarve.






E a mais actual.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2009 às 20:51)

18.5ºC e muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2009 às 21:48)

Boas noites.

Hoje sim,por aqui também já vou tendo temperaturas mais convencionais.

Por terras do interior bem recebido este ar maritímo que está chegando por aqui.

Vento moderado de W.

Actuais 22.6ºc e 57%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.6ºc/34.3ºc.


----------



## MSantos (2 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

Depois de mais dia de calor em Bragança, a temperatura ronda agora os 23ºC


----------



## Bgc (2 Jun 2009 às 23:13)

Noite com temperaturas de verão já só mesmo no extremo Nordeste do país.

Às 22h, Mirandela *25.9ºC* e Bragança *23.7ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (2 Jun 2009 às 23:16)

Temperatura actual: 15,9ºC
Máxima: 28,8ºC
Minima: 14,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2009 às 23:25)

Céu está com algumas nuvens altas,vento sossegou já há um bom bocado.

Actuais 20.6ºcjá há uns bons dias que não via ao vivo uma temperatura destas a esta hora,e 62%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jun 2009 às 00:03)

Por aqui o fresquinho e a humidade já chegou também, algo que já não se via à alguns dias, sendo a minima batida agora antes das 0h. O céu está pouco nublado, vento fraco e temperatura 14.6°C. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 14.6°C e Máx. 30.8°C


----------



## Fil (3 Jun 2009 às 00:34)

Boas, por aqui tenho 20,4ºC, uma temperatura ligeiramente mais baixa que nos últimos dias a esta hora, mas ainda assim bastante alta. Parece que o nordeste é das zonas mais quentes do país a esta hora.

A máxima do dia foi de 28,2ºC e a mínima de 13,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2009 às 11:02)

Bom dia 

céu nublado e 24,5ºC.

Registei hoje a mínima mais alta do ano com 17,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2009 às 12:34)

Boas tardes.

Hoje tá-se melhoras temperaturas estão mais doces.

Pela manhã ouve alguma neblina fraca,depressa dissipou,o céu têm vido aumentar de nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.2ºc e 49%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jun 2009 às 13:22)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui está bem mais fresco, o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas, o vento sopra fraco, e destaque para a temperatura, pois a esta hora estão cerca de 10°C a menos que ontem. O termometro marca 20.9°C.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2009 às 14:01)

29ºC e um céu bastante nublado, até já com alguns mammatus.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jun 2009 às 14:27)

Dan disse:


> 29ºC e um céu bastante nublado, até já com alguns mammatus.



Nunca se sabe...

_*Continente
*
*Previsão para 4ª Feira, 3 de Junho de 2009
*
REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de chuvisco até ao final da manhã
no litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca.
*Aumento temporário de nebulosidade durante a tarde nas regiões do
interior Norte onde há possibilidade de aguaceiros*._
www.meteo.pt


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2009 às 14:34)

Céu continua com nuvens altas,por vezes a tapar o sol.

O vento aumentou de intensidade de fraco a moderado.

Actuais 26.5ºc e 51%hr.

Portanto,por uns dias voltamos há vida normal,acabou o desespero diário.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jun 2009 às 14:38)

Por Bragança a minha estação marca agora 27.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jun 2009 às 14:44)

De manhã ainda apanhei com nevoeiro(e até chuviscos) até ás 10.30h:






Agora vou com 21.3ºC( quem diria  pela madrugada registei menos de 11ºC, e agora a cidade já aquece.), 
maioritariamente nublado,
1015.3 hPa, 
71% de HR e, 
vento a 16.9 km/h de O.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jun 2009 às 14:50)

já agora, a foto mais recente.








ainda nada de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2009 às 18:16)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia já foi passado por temperaturas mais dignas,de não atordoar o pessoal.

Pelo céu vão passando algumas nuvens altas,vento vai soprrando de W.

Actuais 27.0ºc e 44%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.9ºc/28.8ºc.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2009 às 19:01)

A leste dá para algum desenvolvimento junto à fronteira.





Continua a evoluir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2009 às 19:14)

O céu vai ficando mais nublado,vento moderado de W.

Com a temperatura a bom ritmo a descer,actual 24.6ºc e 46%HR.


----------



## Dan (3 Jun 2009 às 19:23)

Mais duas fotos.


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2009 às 19:32)




----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2009 às 20:51)

Vince disse:


>



Algumas descargas registadas:






Infelizmente a estação de Miranda do Douro não está a emitir dados de quantidade de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## Fil (3 Jun 2009 às 22:13)

Também tirei algumas fotos desse Cb que para aqui afinal não deu em nada.






Neste momento tenho 19,9ºC com algumas nuvens ainda a leste. A máxima foi de 26,4ºC e a mínima de 16,2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jun 2009 às 22:41)

Bom, e deve ter sido o último dia acima dos 30ºC da semana...

Agora ficamos à espera de uma chuvinha q será bem-vinda, para refrescar as casas!

*Resumo do dia*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2009 às 22:53)

Boas noites.

Por aqui está uma noite porreira,fresco,como já não sentia há vários noites.

Céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 18.3ºc e 66%HR.


----------



## amarusp (3 Jun 2009 às 23:34)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas, T. actual:12,4ºC, máxima:22,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2009 às 00:01)

Fil disse:


> Também tirei algumas fotos desse Cb que para aqui afinal não deu em nada.



Para os lados de Miranda ainda deu chuva e trovoada.


Por agora 20,0ºC e nuvens altas.

Extremos de hoje:

17,1ºC / 29,2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jun 2009 às 00:27)

Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco.
Temperatura: 15.7ºC
HR:74%

--------------------------

*Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 11.6ºC
Máx. 22.3ºC *(menos 8.5ºC que ontem, grande queda)

--------------------------


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia

20,0ºC e céu muito nublado

15,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2009 às 12:40)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia está a ser um mimo,fresco,fresco e mais fresco,que bom.

O céu têm estado muito nublado toda a manhã por nuvens altas.

Neste momento o sol já vai aparecendo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 23.1ºc e 46%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui o céu passou de nuvens a altas a médias,vento fraco SW/W.

Actuais 24.6ºc e 39%HR.


----------



## Fil (4 Jun 2009 às 17:52)

Boas. Segundo o GFS devia estar a chover neste momento mas como já vem sendo hábito nesta terra as previsões de precipitação saíram completamente goradas e até agora não caiu nem uma pinga. O céu está com muito nublado e a temperatura é de 20,9ºC. A mínima foi de 14,8ºC e a máxima de 22,0ºC.


----------



## amarusp (4 Jun 2009 às 18:43)

Céu semi-nublado, temperatura de: 16,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2009 às 18:53)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui céu pouco nublado,vento moderado de SW/W.

Actuais 22.6ºc e 42%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

Vento de O a 21.6 km/h
1012.9 hPa
16.5ºC
pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2009 às 20:39)

Céu quase limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 19.6ºc e 50%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.2ºc/25.4ºc.


----------



## amarusp (4 Jun 2009 às 21:17)

Céu nublado, 12,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2009 às 21:35)

Vento continua moderado,actual 17.8ºc e 59%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

Pouco nublado, com nuvens bem rechonchudas a aproximarem-se, vindas do Caramulo, do lado do mar.

14.5ºC.

63% de HR.

vento de O a 16 km/h.

ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Boa noite!


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2009 às 22:15)

Boas

Em Bragança a temperatura ronda os 15ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2009 às 22:33)

Imagem ao entardecer.







céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e, 14.3ºC.


----------



## amarusp (4 Jun 2009 às 23:12)

11,1ºC actualmente 
Máxima de 18,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2009 às 23:31)

Neste momento o vento mais fraco,com 15.4ºc e 70%HR.


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2009 às 23:57)

15,1ºC e o céu parcialmente nublado.

Extremos de hoje:

15,1ºC / 24,1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jun 2009 às 00:04)

Mais um dia fresco, mas agradavel. O céu esteve bastante nublado por nuvens altas e cumulus mas foram desarecendo para o final do dia. Actualmente estão 13.7°C com a HR nos 89%. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 13.6°C e Máx. 21.3°C


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jun 2009 às 13:38)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e vai chovendo fraco, o vento também sopra fraco, a temperatura está nos 15.5°C. 

1.0mm de precipitação desde as 0h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2009 às 14:11)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui também já chove para ai há 30m.

Logo de inicio forte e feio com vento,agora cai na vertical,até momento 1.5mm.

Dados actuais 14.3ºc e 83%HR.

Bom,a esta hora para o pessoal das fériaspara muitos já devem começar hoje.


----------



## Serrano (5 Jun 2009 às 14:23)

Tempo de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com 15 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo-se registado uma mínima de 10.4 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

Neste momento já deixou de chover,com aperecimento do sol,mas o céu continua muito nublado.

Com este cheirinho a terra molhada e uma rega no quintal e jardim,oh oh,nada mau,é sempre bem aperecida,até ao momento 2.0mm.

Pelo radar do IM,acho que ainda lá vêm mais.

Actuais 15.9ºc e 77%HR.

Até logo,quase FS.


----------



## Fil (5 Jun 2009 às 16:14)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado com 14,0ºC. Precipitação é que nem vê-la, excepto um mini-aguaceiro que nem deixou o chão molhado... 

A mínima foi de 10,4ºC e a máxima de 17,2ºC.


----------



## ACalado (5 Jun 2009 às 16:53)

boas! boa chuvada que cai por aqui 

13.8ºc


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2009 às 19:14)

O céu tem estado quase sempre nublado, mas pouco ou nada tem chovido.





Extremos de hoje:

10,9ºC / 18,8ºC


----------



## Fil (5 Jun 2009 às 19:35)

Tem estado a chover um pouco por todo o lado, menos aqui no deserto brigantino...






13,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2009 às 19:56)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde já não dei em céu muito nublado e pouco mais.

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado por aqui,e muito nublado nalgumas direções,vento fraco.

Actuais 16.6ºc,pressão 1010.0hpa e 70%hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.2ºc/19.7ºc e 2.5mm de .


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jun 2009 às 20:06)

Fil disse:


> Tem estado a chover um pouco por todo o lado, menos aqui no deserto brigantino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deixa lá, que por aqui também estou em "seca" há muitas horas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2009 às 22:08)

Boas noites.

Por aqui está tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 15.4ºc e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2009 às 23:20)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 14.2ºc e 81%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Jun 2009 às 23:46)

Agora o céu está pouco nublado depois de ter estado muito nublado durante o dia, mas pouco choveu hoje, apenas 1.5mm. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 12.5°C e Máx. 19.3°C


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jun 2009 às 07:18)

Bom dia! Por volta das 6:30 caiu um aguaceiro moderado/forte que rendeu 2.2mm de precipitação. Agora o céu continua muito nublado e vão apenas caindo umas "pingas", nada de significativo até ver, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 12.6°C.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2009 às 07:58)

Por viseu, 11.3ºC
1009.6 hPa
vento de S a 4km/h
100% de HR

Está achover, desde as 4h da manhã, ou antes ainda, registei até cá, 5mm de precipitação acumulada.
Choveram 6.3mm


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jun 2009 às 09:45)

Por aqui vão continuando os aguaceiros, por vezes moderados. O vento continua a soprar fraco. Temperatura nos 13.9°C. Faz hoje uma semana estava um verdadeiro dia de praia ou por estes lados, rio.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jun 2009 às 10:56)

Por aqui continua a chuva, agora acompanhada de trovoada, ouvi pelo menos dois trovões. Temperatura a descer, nos 12.7°C. Olha que dia este...


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2009 às 11:02)

O termómetro desce.

10.9ºC
Chuva moderada, sendo por vezes bem forte!
100% de HR
1008.2 hPa
vento de S a 14km/h.

Que rico este!!!
Só me dá para estar pra aqui a escrever!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2009 às 11:09)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o dia está uma maravilha,muita chuva,até dá gosto de ouvi-la cair.

Desde as 7.30h que não deixa de cair,quando acordei ao som dela.

Neste momento continua a sempre moderada,vento moderado.

Actuais 13.8ºc,pressão 1010.9hpa e 88%HR e até ao momento 8.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2009 às 11:10)

Europa e Peninsula Ibérica às nove horas, em dois modos diferentes:















O sat24.com dá um imagem das 10:00h:





Continua a chover ( agora com trovoada )e bem forte!!!
Vento moderado.A té agora, desde as 5:59h da manhã, tenho 8.6mm de precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2009 às 11:56)

Por aqui já se ouve bastante ao longe e também já caiu um perto da cidade.

O céu continua muito nublado e escuro,e ainda não parou de .

Actuais 12.2ºc está fresco e 89%HR mais 10.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2009 às 12:00)

Por viseu um aguaceiro forte, e bvastante forte.

Cuidado marujos!!!sim, marujos, uma vez que não tarda, o terrenos da área circundante da minha casa, vira no mínimo, um mar.

Até estou aficar assustado!

Depois digo aprecipitação que o aguaceiro forte me deu, daqui a uns 10/15 minutos.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2009 às 12:21)

Pedro disse:


> O sat24.com dá um imagem das 10:00h:



A imagem é referente ás 11h (10h UTC corresponde a 11h em Portugal Continental   )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2009 às 12:57)

Por aqui já está aparecer os primeiros raios de sol do dia.

Neste momento já não chove,mas a sul ainda continua muito escuro.

A temperatura vai subindo devagar,com 14.1ºc e 88%HR e 11.0mm.

Esta rega já fez entrar alguns mm na terra.


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

Segundo o estradas de portugal, a Torre seguia às 8.40 com 2ºC e precipitação, é possível que tenham caído uns flocos por lá.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2009 às 14:16)

Céu continua muito nublado,vento está a ficar moderado com algumas rajadas.

Actuais 16.0ºc e 72%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jun 2009 às 15:34)

Por aqui o céu continua muito nublado e de vez em quando lá cai um aguaceiro, como é agora o caso. Para surpresa minha, chego agora a casa e vejo registados já 22.2mm de precipitação. Já superou em muito as minhas espectativas. Temp. act. 13.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2009 às 15:57)

Boas tardes.

Neste momento uma nuvem mais carregada está deixando por aqui mais uns aguaceiros,começaram fracos mas passaram a fortes e puxada a vento.

Actuais com descida brusca 16.0ºc e já 11.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2009 às 17:07)

Por aqui agora é o vento a dar a nas vistas,vento moderado e nos ultimos instantes têm sido em forma de rajadas,máxima de há instantes 27km/h.

O céu continua muito nublado,acho que a tendência é para limpar.

Actuais 15.8ºc e 72%HR,o ultimo aguaceiro ainda rendeu mais alguns mm actual 12.0.


----------



## Dan (6 Jun 2009 às 19:50)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 13,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,9ºC / 17,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2009 às 20:04)

Boas,o céu por aqui vai ficando pouco nublado,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 15.8ºc e 68%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºc/17.9ºc,precipitação 12.0mm.


----------



## Sirilo (6 Jun 2009 às 20:14)

João Dias disse:


> Segundo o estradas de portugal, a Torre seguia às 8.40 com 2ºC e precipitação, é possível que tenham caído uns flocos por lá.



E é mesmo verdade, caíram uns flocos pequeninos na torre por volta das 15h.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jun 2009 às 21:10)

POr viseu, céu pouco nublado,
11.9ºC,
1010 hPa,
vento fraco de S a 22.3 km/h
80% de HR.

Imagem mais recente, fonte da Eumetsat.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2009 às 22:22)

Boas noites.

Por aqui tudo calmo,céu pouco nublado com vento fraco.

Actuais 14.3ºc e 76%HR.


----------



## amarusp (6 Jun 2009 às 22:27)

Sirilo disse:


> E é mesmo verdade, caíram uns flocos pequeninos na torre por volta das 15h.


Isto é a prova para os cepticos que no fim de abril diziam que não nevava mais!! Outros tempos era vulgar nevar em Junho!


----------



## Z13 (6 Jun 2009 às 22:50)

Boa noite!
Dia algo farrusco e frio... com alguns pequenos aguaceiros, que nem espevitaram o meu pluviómetro...

*Resumo*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jun 2009 às 00:09)

Sirilo disse:


> E é mesmo verdade, caíram uns flocos pequeninos na torre por volta das 15h.



Imagino que sem acumulação...?


----------



## Lousano (7 Jun 2009 às 08:53)

Neste momento em Santa Marta de Penaguião, céu encoberto com nos pontos mais altos, vento fraco e a temperatura deverá rondar os 14º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jun 2009 às 10:31)

O nosso camarada *João Soares* reportou, às 10:07h e por Viseu, céu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação.

Apenas em Santa Maria da Feira caiu chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2009 às 10:53)

Bons dias.

Por aqui o dia nasceu muito nublado por nuvens médias,vento está fraco a moderado.

Actuais 18.0ºc e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Por aqui continua o céu com algumas nuvens médias,vento moderado.

Actuais 20.1ºc e 58%HR.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jun 2009 às 14:52)

Por aqui, 17ºC, céu nublado, e chuva... nada!


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2009 às 15:03)

Céu nublado, 17,4ºC e um vento fresco por aqui.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jun 2009 às 15:31)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento fraco e temperatura nos 20.3°C. Durante a madrugada registou-se ainda alguma precepitação e nevoeiro, acumulados 0.7mm.


----------



## Dan (7 Jun 2009 às 17:53)

Um fresco dia de Verão por aqui.

Extremos de hoje:

10,5ºC / 18,4ºC

Neste momento 14,1ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jun 2009 às 18:36)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar muito escuro e vão caindo umas pingas, mas ainda nada de relevante, o vento sopra fraco. 

Este é o aspecto do céu...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2009 às 20:29)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o céu vai ficando cada vez mais nublado,vento está moderado.

Actuais 17.2ºc e 67%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.7/22.0ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jun 2009 às 23:40)

Por aqui neste momento:

*Céu muito nublado, mas chuva que é bom, nada.
Vento fraco (7.1km/h)
H.R.: 78%
Temp. 14.1ºC*

----------

Extremos deste FDS:

*Dia 06/06: Mín. 12.2ºC e Máx. 16.8ºC - Prec. 22.7mm

Dia 07/06: Mín. 11.8ºC e Máx. 21.2ºC - Prec. 0.7 mm*

----------


----------



## Fil (7 Jun 2009 às 23:41)

Boas, por aqui céu encoberto e chuva fraca, registo neste momento 11,2ºC. A mínima foi de 10,1ºC e a máxima de 17,9ºC. O acumulado do dia em precipitação é de 1,5 mm, sendo o acumulado do mês até hoje de 2,4 mm...

Por certo, Bragança foi ontem uma vez mais a cidade do continente onde menos choveu...  (contando apenas estações que enviam dados SYNOP)


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jun 2009 às 07:03)

Bom dia!  O dia começa com caracteristicas de Inverno, muito cinzento, chuva, vento moderado e temperatura nos 13.5°C.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia


Por agora 13,5ºC com chuva e vento.

Mínima de 10,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2009 às 10:57)

O IM diz que em Viseu às 9h não chovia, ao contrário de Vila Real, Castelo Branco, Coimbra...

Cá eu a essa hora já apanhava umas valentes gotas...

Tº a rondar os 11/12ºC,
chuviscos com algumas abertas no céu,
78% de HR e, 
vento de O a 25.9 km/h


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2009 às 11:19)

Começou a cair uma chuvada, mas uma valente chuvada....

Que molha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Imagem do Eumetsat + actual:


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2009 às 12:02)

13,9ºC e mais um aguaceiro fraco, mas acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2009 às 12:28)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a manhã foi de muita chuva logo pelas 8:00h,só durou 30m,depois dessa hora já cairam mais uns aguaceiros fracos.

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 16.9ºc e 67%HR,até ao momento 2.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2009 às 14:26)

Boas,por aqui o céu já vai tendo muitas abertas para dar lugar ao sol.

O vento é que aumentou de velocidade e de que maneira,ao ponto de já ter levado com 2 limões na cabeça,quando passava debaixo do dito cujo,quando vinha no regresso da cx do correio,lá em baixo no quintal.
Há certos dias que não se pode sair de casa.

Actuais 19.6ºc e 50%HR.

Esta semana é fixe,é mais curta.


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2009 às 19:14)

Dia fresco com alguma chuva fraca e bastante vento. Um aguaceiro, pela tarde, fez baixar a temperatura a 12,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

10,1ºC / 16,7ºC

Por agora 13,6ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## amarusp (8 Jun 2009 às 19:48)

Céu parcialmente nublado, 11,3ºC e 7,3 mm de precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado alternando pelo muito,vento é que ainda não sossegou,sempre moderado.

Actuais 17.8ºc e 49%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.6ºc/20.8ºc,precipitação de manhã 2.5mm.

Máxima rajada de vento 34.5km/h pelas 16.52h.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2009 às 21:19)

12.4ºC, pouco nublado ,vento moderado de S.

Ainda às 6h choveu, depois às 7h estava pouco nublado, agora está maioritariamente nublado, e provavelmente, daqui a 1/2h chove...

Que tempo xoxo...

Hoje já chovei bastante!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

Por aqui:

O céu aumentou outra vez de nebulosidade agora ao fim do dia. Será que vem chuva?

Vento fraco na ordem dos 5km/h.

HR: 66%

Temp. 13.9ºC

-----------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 12.0ºC e Máx. 19.6ºC

Prec. 1.5mm (registados ao inicio do dia)


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jun 2009 às 22:20)

Por Viseu,
Céu maioritariamente nublado,
10.4ºC,
nada de 

Será que chove? 
Era bom, já que Fevereiro, Março e Maio foram meses relativamente secos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2009 às 22:40)

Boas,por aqui o céu está pouco nublado,vento já passou a fraco.

Actuais 13.6ºc e 70%HR.


----------



## Fil (9 Jun 2009 às 00:39)

Boas, céu muito nublado com uma temperatura de 9,7ºC. Por fim um dia com precipitação decente, num total de 8,9 mm. A mínima foi de 9,6ºC e a máxima de 15,6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jun 2009 às 06:51)

Bom dia! Hoje começamos por aqui com céu encoberto, vento fraco, HR nos 93% e 11.8°C e um ligeiro chuvisco.


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2009 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 16,7ºC neste momento.

Mínima de 10,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2009 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.6ºc e 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2009 às 14:29)

Por aqui continua o céu pouco nublado,vento já aumentou de velocidade.

Actuais 20.2ºc e 49%HR.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jun 2009 às 15:23)

Só por curiosidade, não terá nevado esta noite no topo da Serra da Estrela? 

  Verifiquei que choveu nas Penhas Douradas entre a 1 e 3 da manhã com temperaturas pouco acima dos 4ºC, calculando-se assim que estivessem na Torre temperaturas próximas de zero, e consequentemente, a precipitação ser em forma de neve... não deixa de ser significativo, no mês de Junho...


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jun 2009 às 16:07)

Por aqui:

Céu encoberto
Vento fraco (10,1 km/h)
Temp. 19.7ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2009 às 17:31)

Chuva por vezes moderada e 14,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## amarusp (9 Jun 2009 às 17:33)

Em Oliveira do Hospital, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.Agora por-me vou a caminho do litoral centro


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2009 às 19:42)

12,7ºC e ainda vai chovendo.

Extremos de hoje:

10,7ºC / 18,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2009 às 19:53)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui continua o céu nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 19.9ºc e 58%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.1ºc/22.8ºc.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2009 às 20:00)

Tarde chuvosa em Bragança

temperatura de 12ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jun 2009 às 20:04)

Por aqui o céu ainda vai estando encoberto, mas chuva nem vê-la, também penso que não virá.
Vento fraco (5.8 km7h)
H.R.: 58%
Temp. 18.6ºC


Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. 11.4ºC
Máx. 20.7ºC

Prec. 0.0mm

Fica uma foto tirada à pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2009 às 21:23)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui o céu ainda vai estando encoberto, mas chuva nem vê-la, também penso que não virá.
> Vento fraco (5.8 km7h)
> H.R.: 58%
> Temp. 18.6ºC
> ...



Por aqui o céu está uma fotôcópia igual ao do meu vizinho de Cernache,terra donde tenho muitas histórias para contar e Sertã dos anos 80
Actuais 18.7ºc e 55%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jun 2009 às 22:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui o céu está uma fotôcópia igual ao do meu vizinho de Cernache,terra donde tenho muitas histórias para contar e Sertã dos anos 80
> Actuais 18.7ºc e 55%HR.



Pois é, isto hoje está uma "seca meteorológica", ao contrario dos nossos amigos do Norte, agora por aqui o céu até já está muito menos nublado, e nem uma pinga, nem de chuva fraca. Como se costuma dizer...._Nem chove, nem deixa chover._.

Temp. 16.8ºC e HR nos 70%.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jun 2009 às 22:12)

Choveu bem no final da tarde de hoje! Chuva que até me apanhou desprevenido na rua, sem guarda-chuva!

*Resumo do dia*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2009 às 23:04)

Por aqui o céu vai ficando mais limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.3ºc e 65%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jun 2009 às 23:46)

Por aqui o céu voltou a ficar todo encoberto, mas claro nem uma amostra de chuva. Nem uns restinhos das boas quantidades de precipitação que se registam hoje no Litoral Norte.

A temperatura vai nos 16.3ºC, HR nos 69% e Vento praticamente nulo.

E assim me despeço deste dia em que as nuvens só serviram mesmo para tapar o sol.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jun 2009 às 07:32)

Bom dia!

Este *Dia de Portugal* começa por aqui muito cinzento.

Céu totalmente encoberto, mas sem chuva.
Vento Fraco
Temp. 15ºC

Bom feriado para todos!


----------



## Dan (10 Jun 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia


Por aqui nevoeiro, chuva fraca e 13,2ºC.

Mínima de 12,4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jun 2009 às 11:01)

Por aqui continua o céu encoberto e vai caindo um ligeiro chuvisco.
Temp. 16.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 11:04)

Bons dias.

Por aqui vamos com o céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas,o sol ainda não apareceu hoje,vento está fraco.

Actuais 18.3ºc,pressão 1022.8hpa e 74%HR.

Bons feriados para todos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 12:44)

Por aqui o céu ainda continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas,mas,não deve ser por muito tempo.

Actuais 20.0ºc e 67%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 13:30)

Por aqui o sol já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens cada vez menos espessas,vento fraco.

Com 21.1ºc e 67%HR.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

Boa tarde Pessoal

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e estão 18ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 14:58)

Boas tardes.

Então por aqui céu praticamente limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

A subir jácom 23.1ºc e 59%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jun 2009 às 16:28)

Boas Tardes! 

Depois de uma manhã sem sol, em que o céu esteve totalmente nublado e ainda houve alguns chuviscos, o sol agora já vai aparecendo, pois já há boas abertas.

Temp. 21.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 16:37)

Por aqui já mais quentinho,céu limpo,vento já fraco.

Actual 25.0ºc e 54%HR.

Quanto a temperaturas,isto,é só o começo dos dias que se avinzinham,hum hum hum,isto estêve tambom durante 8 dias.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2009 às 17:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já mais quentinho,céu limpo,vento já fraco.
> 
> Actual 25.0ºc e 54%HR.
> 
> Quanto a temperaturas,isto,é só o começo dos dias que se avinzinham,hum hum hum,isto estêve tambom durante 8 dias.



Aqui por Bragança o céu está tudo menos limpo...
Temperatura de 17.ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 17:34)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui por Bragança o céu está tudo menos limpo...
> Temperatura de 17.ºC



Por aqui também já aconteceu o mesmo de manhã,por aí,vão ter que esperar mais umas horas,isto é para limpar,pelo menos no interior.

Actual 25.2,vento fraco de W.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jun 2009 às 17:58)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já mais quentinho,céu limpo,vento já fraco.
> 
> Actual 25.0ºc e 54%HR.
> 
> Quanto a temperaturas,isto,é só o começo dos dias que se avinzinham,hum hum hum,isto estêve tambom durante 8 dias.



Está-se a por bom para quem vai ao *East Festival* que vai haver hoje ai em Alcains-Castelo Branco onde vão estar DJ Tiesto e Yves Larock e muitos outros.

----------------

Por aqui o céu esta cada vez com menos nuvens, apesar destas ainda marcarem presença.

A temperatura vai nos 22.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2009 às 20:34)

O céu em Bragança continua muito nublado, a minha estação marca agora 17.4ºC. A máxima de hoje foi de 19.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 20:46)

Por aqui tudo calmo.

Actuais 22.1ºc e 58%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.9ºc/25.6ºc.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jun 2009 às 21:49)

Tivemos um dia de céu bastante nublado, com alguma pequena aberta na 2ª metade do dia.

Resumo






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jun 2009 às 22:18)

Hoje não registei nada, porque fui para Fátima!

Bem, agora por Viseu...

16.8ºC,
céu com algumas nuvens,
1021.7 hPa (20:30h),
88% de HR e,
vento moderado de SW.

Pelo que ouvi aqui, nada de chuva o dia todo, excepto umas pinguitas pela madrugada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2009 às 23:27)

Boas noites.

Por aqui continua tudo calmo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 18.8ºc e 74%HR.

Fui dar uma volta com o cachorro aqui pelo bairro,está uma noite agradável,dei para ir de manga curta,de calções e chilenos,porreiro.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jun 2009 às 00:41)

Por aqui o céu está limpo, vento fraco, HR nos 88% e temperatura nos 15.5°C. Uma noite já agradável, e parece que ainda irão ficar melhores, o ideal para as festas de Sto António. Temperaturas: Mín. 14.9°C e Máx. 22.7°C - R. Máx. 20.2km/h


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 08:57)

Hoje, por mais incrível que pareça, por Viseu está muito nubado, e até um pouco de nevoeiro!

vejam a imgem de satélite:







  (sat24)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 09:17)

Bons dias.

Então por aqui céu totalmente azul,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.5ºc e 68%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 10:14)

Bem, que diferença...


Por cá, 
céu muito  nublado,
17.5ºC(+/-)
1023.5 hPa(8:45h),
98% de HR,
vento nulo.

Ainda não choveu nada, nem hoje, nem ontem!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 10:26)

O termômetro continua a subir,caldeirão por aqui vai aquecer bem hoje.

Actual 23.8ºc e 60%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 11:49)

Fui dar uma volta e beber um café há associação aqui do bairro,está bruto,já queima.

Actual 26.6ºc e 46%HR,vento muito fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jun 2009 às 12:21)

Por aqui, o que há a dizer?
Quando me levantei por volta das 6:30 estava um ligeiro nevoeiro, com a HR em alta nos 93% e 13.0°C. 

Agora está um dia espectacular, muito sol, céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura a subir, muito diferente do de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 13:18)

Por aqui o ventinho de E/SE já se vai notando.

Temperatura vai subindo,actual 28.3ºc e 42%HR.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2009 às 13:49)

Boa tarde

O sol está de volta a bragança

Temperatura de 23.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 15:09)

Boas tardes.

Então por cá já temos novamente o .
Isto está bom,mas é para a sonéca.

Vento fraco e com 31.4ºc e 26%HR já baixou bastante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 16:49)

A máxima de que o IM deu para Castelo Branco na sua previsão era de 30.0ºc...mas isso já ficou para trás há muito tempo.

Para amanhã a previsão é de 34.0ºc,acho que isto ainda vai ser alterado e bastante.

Actuais 32.5ºc e 25%HR.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2009 às 17:38)

Continua o sol e céu limpo aqui pelo Nordeste

Por agora 29.0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jun 2009 às 18:18)

Por aqui sigo com 25.5ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 18:32)

Por aqui ainda muitoactual 32.5ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (11 Jun 2009 às 19:17)

Dia bem mais quente que os anteriores também por aqui.

Extremos de hoje:

14,0ºC / 27,0ºC 

Apesar do Verão já levar várias semanas, ainda é possível ver alguma neve nas montanhas aqui a norte.




Por agora alguns cirrus e 26,3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 19:57)

Uau.

Não esparava ver neve, nem na Estrela quanto mais a altitudes mais baixas...

Nesta altura do campeonato...


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 20:00)

Por Viseu,
céu limpo,
22.9ºC,
1019.6 hPa(19:30h),
vento fraco de W e,
65% de HR.



Que , amanhã a previsão do IM é de 30ºC na máxima, será?

Acho que vai aquecer ainda mais...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 20:03)

O ambiente por aqui ainda está muitolá fora,vento fraco de W.

Actual 30.7ºc e 37%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.2ºc/33.2ºc.


----------



## Dan (11 Jun 2009 às 21:27)

Pedro disse:


> Uau.
> 
> Não esparava ver neve, nem na Estrela quanto mais a altitudes mais baixas...
> 
> Nesta altura do campeonato...



Estas montanhas têm áreas com mais de 2000 metros de altitude. O ponto mais alto desta região é a Peña Trevinca com 2127 metros.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

17.8ºC, vento quase nulo de W e, 86.6 % de HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 22:38)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o ambiente ainda está morno,vento fraco.

Actuais 25.1ºc e 46%HR.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jun 2009 às 22:46)

Boa noite!

Hoje passei o dia fora... mas de qualquer forma aqui deixo o resumo das observações: _Céu limpo e muito sol_ 





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (11 Jun 2009 às 22:55)

Como já referi,hoje saí de Bragança para passar o dia com a família no lago da Sanábria

*De manhã tivemos o céu completamente limpo*





À tarde, começaram-se a formar umas núvens... bem convectivas!





|


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2009 às 23:37)

Por aqui nada se mexe,até a temperatura mantêm-se estacionada actual 25.1ºc e 43%HR.

Amanhã vai ser a doer para o interior.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jun 2009 às 02:01)

Bom dia!

Temperaturas (11 Junho 09):

Mín.  12.8ºC
Máx. 27.0ºC

--------------------

Neste momento:

Céu limpo
Vento fraco
HR:67%
Temp. 16.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Jun 2009 às 03:13)

Z13 disse:


> Como já referi,hoje saí de Bragança para passar o dia com a família no lago da Sanábria



Que fotos! Nem parece a mesma Sanábria de Abril.
Já se mergulha no lago, ou a temperatura da água ainda não convida a banhos?


----------



## Z13 (12 Jun 2009 às 10:16)

AnDré disse:


> Que fotos! Nem parece a mesma Sanábria de Abril.
> Já se mergulha no lago, ou a temperatura da água ainda não convida a banhos?



Já se mergulha!!! 
Mas a água não é bem igual à do Mediterrâneo!!!


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (12 Jun 2009 às 11:13)

Z13 disse:


> Já se mergulha!!!
> Mas a água não é bem igual à do Mediterrâneo!!!
> 
> 
> z z z z z z z z z z z z



 Já acampei há bastantes anos aí na Sanabria, no Verão, e recordo-me de uma temperatura da água bem agradável, com a mais-valia de uma paisagem
arrebatadora


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jun 2009 às 12:12)

Boa Tarde!

Por aqui a temperatura sobe a _olhos vistos_.

Os 27.0ºC de máxima de ontem já lá vão, sigo já com *30.5ºC* e não ficará por aqui certamente.

O céu está limpo e não há vento.

A mínima esta noite ficou-se pelos 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2009 às 12:40)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui como estava previsto,já incomodahoje não se pode andar lá fora.

Céu azul e vento fraco.

Actuais 32.8ºc e 28%HR.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2009 às 13:03)

Boa tarde

Hoje o dia promete ser bem quente por aqui

Temperatura de 29ºC por agora


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jun 2009 às 14:25)

Por aqui continua subida, agora um pouco mais lenta...

Sigo com *31.5ºC*, faz calor lá fora...

Sete distritos em Alerta Amarelo devido às temperaturas máximas. Promete...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2009 às 14:31)

Boas,ai jesus,isto está tão mauaté estou doente,não há para ai um bucaro onde me possa enconder,até me custa respirar com este bafo.

Só de olhar lá para baixo e ver o carro há torreira do sol,acho que vou meter o carro no parque de estacionamento do meu serviço que fica 2 andares abaixo do solo e já ninguem me vê,não há condições.

Actuais 35.2ºc e 22%HR,vento fraco.

Até logo.


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2009 às 16:52)

Céu limpo e 30,9ºC por aqui.

13,6ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Bgc (12 Jun 2009 às 17:05)

Boa tarde.
Dia muito quente por aqui.
Máxima de 33.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

Que calorão...

Sigo com uns grandes 30.5ºC. Uffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Estive agora nas terras, a rapar as ervas e tive que vir para dentro de casa, passado meia-hora...não se aguenta.

Se já é assim com 30.5ºC, como será no Verão rigoroso viseense?
Prefiro não pensar...

Quem me dera cá uma chuvinha. Prometem-na para Domingo. Será?

Espero que sim.
O vento nulo não ajuda a nada e a humidade relativa abaixo dos 60% também não...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2009 às 19:46)

Boas tardes.

Oh pessoal!,foi uma tarde muito complicada,calor,calor e mais calor.

Não há corpo que aguente,com estas temperaturas

Por aqui ainda continua muito,vento fraco.

Actuais 33.4ºc e 34%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 21.7ºc/37.1ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jun 2009 às 20:49)

Como dizem aqui os nossos vizinhos_qué asca de tiempo_! 

Ainda no início da semana choveu, com temperaturas, em algumas horas, bem abaixo de 20ºC.

Para Domingo já preveêm instabilidade...

Agora é o que se vê:
céu limpo e calor, céu limpo e calor, céu limpo e calor, céu limpo e calor, e para não ser sempre a mesma coisa, calor e céu limpo!

Bem...por agora vou com
céu limpo,
26.8ºC,
vento a 14km7h de NW,
51% de HR e,
1015.3 hPa.

É assim o tempo actual por Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2009 às 22:02)

Boas noites.

Ai se o litoral fosse já ali,bem fugia para lá.

Por aqui o ambiente ainda continua muito quente,vento fraco de W.

Actual 27.4ºc e 51%H%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2009 às 22:39)

Bom,por aqui,fui lá fora,agora o ventinho nota-se algo fresco de W e com HR a subir,com 54%,vamos lá ver se as temperaturas começam a descer.

Temp.26.2ºc.

Por aqui também vou de saida até há rua,vou até há festa da associação do bairro do Cansado,que fica na outra banda da cidade.


----------



## Dan (12 Jun 2009 às 23:43)

Céu limpo e 22,3ºC

Extremos de hoje:

13,6ºC / 31,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 01:29)

Por aqui de volta ao estáminé,de regresso da festa com actuação do conjunto musical "Kapital" de Aveiro,que ainda por lá estão actuar,ouve-se aqui clarinho.

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagar 23.2ºc e 48%HR,vento fraco de W.


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 25,4ºC.

Mínima de 15,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 10:55)

Bons dias.

Então mais um jornada de calor pela frente,caldeirão por aqui,por enquanto está em lume brando

Por aqui pelo céu vai passando algumas nuvens,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 30.0ºc e 37%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 12:05)

Neste momento o sol ficou tapado por nuvens,fez com que a temperatura baixe-se alguns degraus.

Actual 31.2ºc e 31%HR,vento fraco de E.

Por aqui o AC de casa já vai fazendopara o bem estar,senão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 12:57)

Por aqui o sol já vai aparecendo,com a temperatura a subir 2 degraus de cada vez.

Bom,se o céu encobrir totalmente,então por aqui o ambiente vai ficar um sufoco.

Actual 33.5ºc e 27%HR.

Vou descer alguns degraus...
O ambiente lá por baixo,já está um mimo...
Pelo estáminé já está ficar muito 32.5ºc..
Um metro ao lado já marca 35.0ºc...visto que eu estou a falar do forro da casa.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2009 às 13:08)

A tarde que agora começa promete ser bem quente também aqui por Bragança

Por agoro o registo 27.3ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2009 às 14:50)

Vai aquecendo por aqui

Neste momento 30.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2009 às 15:45)

Que calorão...

Que pena não poder ter registado as informações da manhã!

Falhou-me a net.

Mas para conpensar, digo-vos que uma chuvada se avizinha... 
Espero que sim!!!

Já não vejo uma gota de chuva pura caída do céu à quase uma semana.
Não é muito, mas se pensarmos que Viseu nestes dias esteve preste a bater o recorde na zona...

Quer dizer, estas mudanças bruscas de tempo e temperatura não ajudam a malta...

Agora que vejo umas nuvens mais carregadas, até esqueço o calor!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 16:01)

Boas tardes

Por aqui o céu por vezes fica nublado,lá fora,acho,que nem merece comentários!!!..

Só vos digo,estão 37.4ºc e 20%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2009 às 16:12)

Mais de 37ºC?!

Só 20% de HR?!

UUUUUI...
Aqui pela city está bastante diferente...

Já vos dou informações!!!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2009 às 16:37)

Como se faz o "quote"????????

Agora mesmo:
Céu muito nublado,
30.3ºC,
1015.0 hPa(16:00h),
34% de HR


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jun 2009 às 16:47)

A frescura das montanhas do interior norte !!!

Ontem, ao final da tarde, na zona de Moimenta da Beira (23 ºC/24 ºC):






Albufeira da barragem de Balsemão:





O Rio Douro, à Régua (27 ºC/28 ºC):





Grande diferença entre os campos secos do Alentejo e o verde predominante nas regiões do norte, bem mais frescas e húmidas.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2009 às 16:51)

NOVO RECORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

31.5ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!

A previsão do Im era de 30ºC de Tºmáx..

Como é???

Já vou ter de alterar a assinatura!


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2009 às 16:54)

Pedro disse:


> Como se faz o "quote"????????
> 
> Agora mesmo:
> Céu muito nublado,
> ...



Seleccionas *CITAR* no canto inferior direito.


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2009 às 16:56)

Pedro disse:


> NOVO RECORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 31.5ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A previsão do Im era de 30ºC de Tºmáx..



A previsão do IM é para a estação meteorológica de Viseu.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 18:01)

Boas,o céu está pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 35.4ºc e 27%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.7ºc/37.5ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 18:34)

Por aqui o céu já mais nublado,sol já não há,vento virou para o W.

A temperatura vai descendo 33.3ºc e 31%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2009 às 18:49)

Se falasse da máxima de todo o país diria: -hoje a máxima do pís todo é:xxxx

OK?


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

Boa tarde

O céu por aqui está parcialmente nublado sigo com 29.6ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Jun 2009 às 20:03)

Céu quase limpo e 28,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

15,2ºC / 30,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 31.1ºc e 25%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2009 às 21:38)

Boas noites.

Depois de 2 dias de temperaturas abrasadoras,pela previsão,a partir de amanhã,começa novamente as temperaturas a descer.

O céu está muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.6ºce 31%HR.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jun 2009 às 21:51)

Pedro, não sou de Viseu, mas calhei (por imensa sorte) de estar nos dias anteriores a 10 Janeiro na região de Tondela, e levei comigo o termómetro que registrou uma mínima de *-8º* dia 9 de Janeiro (e máxima de 0º no dia anterior) mesmo antes de encontrar-me com o nevão quando voltei ao Porto... ah que dia foi aquele! Já para não falar de ter visto nevar aí num outro dia do mês.



Pedro disse:


> NOVO RECORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 31.5ºC!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2009 às 01:30)

Boa noite

Ouvem-se trovões em Bragança, segundo a imagem de satelite uma pequena celula tem se vindo a desenvolver à medida que se desloca de Sul para Norte ao longo do Nordeste Transmontano


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 02:01)

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento muito fraco.

Actual 25.4ºc e 40%HR.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2009 às 02:15)

Trovoada seca (por agora) e já bastante proxima de Bragança 

edit: começou a chover


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Jun 2009 às 04:23)

boas

Então não há relatos, já a mais de 2 horas aí a dar trovoada e ninguém diz nada.

NÃO É NEVE   

Abraços


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2009 às 08:08)

Bem...
Tem estado céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias, tal como agora.

Para informações mais detalhadas:
21.8ºC
70.3% de HR
vento nulo.

As nuvens altas também originam chuva? E as médias?
É que me parece que não... uma vez que já dsede ontem a meio da manhã que o céu está complectamente coberto de nuven saltas(e pouquitas médias) e não chove, ao contrário da previsão dos sites meteorológicos!
Ou estarei eu enganado?

Segundo o IM, até terça-feira chove, decaindo gradualmenete a temperatura.

Mmmmmmmmmmmm... Que ricos diazinhos de alívio...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2009 às 08:10)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Então não há relatos, já a mais de 2 horas aí a dar trovoada e ninguém diz nada.
> 
> ...



Ainda não ouvi nada aqui por Viseu!


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2009 às 09:41)

Por aqui, alguma chuva e trovoada durante a noite.





Céu nublado e 23,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 09:51)

Bons dias.

Será que estou a sonhar?Parece que está a .
É verdade.

Por aqui vai desde as 9.00h,com alguma intensidade,céu está muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.6ºc e 60%HR e 1.5mm.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2009 às 10:04)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Então não há relatos, já a mais de 2 horas aí a dar trovoada e ninguém diz nada.
> 
> ...



Quando fui dormir tinha começado a chover e a trovoada estava já bastante proxima Mas o sono venceu a trovoada

Por agora céu parcialmente nublado e 21.7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2009 às 10:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias.
> 
> Será que estou a sonhar?Parece que está a .
> É verdade.
> ...



Só eu aqui é que estou a secar...

Se choveu foi só de madrugada, pois já me deitei tarde e não ouvi nada.

Nuca mais chove neste deserto!


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2009 às 10:21)

24.7ºC, vento quase nulo de W e, 32% de HR( segundo a Google).

Que parvónia:não chove nem faz sol.

Quem me dera uma chuvita!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 11:03)

Por aqui o céu continua muito nublado,já não chove,o ambiente lá fora está bom.

Actuais 23.3ºc e 61%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 12:46)

Por aqui continua o céu encoberto,por vezes vão caindo alguns aguaceiros dispersos,o ambiente lá fora sente-se abafado.

Actual 25.4ºc e 48%HR,vento nulo.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2009 às 15:07)

Neste momento aqui por Bragança o céu está encoberto e registo 26.8ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2009 às 15:13)

Mammatus por volta das 14 horas.


----------



## MSantos (14 Jun 2009 às 15:15)

Dan disse:


> Mammatus por volta das 14 horas.



Boas fotos

Também consegui ver


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 15:28)

Boas tardes.

O céu continua encoberto,o sol ainda não apereceu hoje,neste momento continua caindo alguns aguaceiros.

Actuais 26.2ºc,uma diferença de mais ou menos de 10.0ºc há mesma hora de ontem,é obra,vento quase nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 16:21)

Os aguaceiros continuam,a temperatura desceu,actual 25.0ºc e 52%HR.

Até ao momento a máxima de hoje 26.9ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 17:32)

Hoje só tenho que agredecer de ALMA E CORAÇÃO AO S.PEDRO ,por me ter dado estas temperaturas agradáveis,para ser um homem feliz e contente hoje.

Aguaceiros continuam,com 23.2ºc e 56%HR.


----------



## C.R (14 Jun 2009 às 18:13)

Boas. Depois de uma ausência de mais de um mês aqui no fórum, hoje voltei a Armamar, agora pertenço ao litoral norte, tenho estado no Porto e para lá vou. Bem, hoje por Armamar tempo abafado e céu nublado por nuvens altas e nada de chuva. Temperatura 26C. O mais provável é não acontecer nada. Mas estarei por cá até amanha e vou vendo o evoluir da situação...


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jun 2009 às 18:48)

Boas Tardes! 

Hoje já por *Cernache do Bonjardim*, não há muito a dizer, ao contrario do nosso amigo *ALBIMETEO*...



ALBIMETEO disse:


> *Aguaceiros continuam*,com 23.2ºc e 56%HR.



... pois os aguaceiros por aqui nem vê-los, o que houve nem molhou totalmente o chão e já lá vão umas horitas de seca, têm estado uma tarde _abafada_.

--------------------------

Em relação ao dia de ontem fiquei surpreendido, pois apenas registei 32.0ºC de máxima, enquanto na capital de distrito, o *ALBIMETEO* registou 37.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2009 às 18:49)

Olá; acabei de fazer a viagem entre Vila Real e Viseu. Céu muito carregado mas sem precipitação. 

Esta madrugada vi muitos relâmpagos nos arredores de Vila Real.

Agora sigo para a Guarda; alguma novidade publico. Até logo.

Actualização (19h15): A partir de Mangualde para leste nota-se tudo molhado, embora já não esteja a chover agora ...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jun 2009 às 20:11)

bem... por aqui só levei com uma chuvaça pelas 2h da tarde, que durou pouco mais de 10minutos.

Agora:
22.6ºC,
1017.8 hPa,
vento quase nulo de E,
78% de Hr.

Tem estado todo o dia de céu encoberto por nuvens negras, mas sem precipitação, excepto...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 20:53)

Por aqui o céu continua muito nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 23.0ºc e 63%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.4/26.9ºc e 1.5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 22:15)

Por aqui tudo calmo nada se mexe.

A temperatura por aqui parou nos 22.2ºc e não se mexe.


----------



## C.R (14 Jun 2009 às 23:22)

E pronto, não tenho nada de novo dizer, esteve todo o dia céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e não caiu um único pingo. E pelo que parece, amanha o dia vai ser idêntico  ao de hoje... Que seca...


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jun 2009 às 23:34)

Por aqui o dia foi essencialmente marcado por céu muito nublado, apenas cairam umas pingas que nem deram para registo. 

Agora sigo com 20.6°C e céu muito nublado. 

Temperaturas de hoje: 

Mín. 16.8°C e Máx. 26.9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2009 às 23:43)

Por aqui continua tudo igual.

Actuais 21.9ºc e 62%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2009 às 08:38)

Céu quase limpo, apenas rompido por umas _stratus_, resultantes do levantamento do densissímo nevoeiro que estava há menos de 1/2 hora.

Dissipou-se com uma rapidez que nem imaginam... 
Mas só se começou a dissipar já passava das 7h30m.

No entanto o  Im,Google, Foreca e Yahoo! dizem que estava céu limpo, ou pouco nublado às 7h, sem registo de nevoeiro!

Cá eu...

Onde serão as estações de cada um destes site? A do IM é no Aérodromo, que fica a uns 20km ou mais da cidade, o que não dá as condições precisas da cidade em si. Devia ter uma localização mais perto do Centro de Viseu!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2009 às 09:19)

Por Viseu:

Céu limpo mas com um leve nevoeiro no horizonte,
19.9ºC,
1017.1 hPa,
90.3%de HR,
vento nulo.

Estou desiludido.

Nem ponta de chuva, a não ser um aguaceiro(até foi forte) que levei pela tarde de ontem, mas nada de especial.


----------



## C.R (15 Jun 2009 às 09:39)

Céu completamente limpo. Ainda hoje vou para o litoral e vou acabar por não ver nenhuma trovoada. Fica para a próxima, escolhi mal o fim de semana, ou melhor fui enganado pelas previsões...  Vou esperar pela tarde... Por acaso ninguém sabe se é provável haver qualquer coisa hoje na região de lamego? Cumprimentos.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jun 2009 às 09:49)

C.R disse:


> Céu completamente limpo. Ainda hoje vou para o litoral e vou acabar por não ver nenhuma trovoada. Fica para a próxima, escolhi mal o fim de semana, ou melhor fui enganado pelas previsões...  Vou esperar pela tarde... Por acaso ninguém sabe se é provável haver qualquer coisa hoje na região de lamego? Cumprimentos.



Há chuva, como agora está a acontecer, segundo a Google.
TºMáx. de 28ºC, ou seja , bem quente, Há possibilidades de trovoada,penso eu de que , pois com este calor e humidade bastante e provável.

O IM diz:
_



			Previsão para 2ª Feira, 15 de Junho de 2009

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas,
em especial durante a tarde e nas regiões do interior.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente
moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde, no
litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral entre o Cabo
da Roca e o Cabo Mondego.
METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Pedro Gomes
		
Clique para expandir...

_
É provavel de haver umas descargas eléctricas!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 12:03)

Boas pessoal

Por aqui está um dia de céu pouco nublado por alguns cumulos e a temperatura vai subindo, neste momento a temperatura ronda os 26ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 12:39)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 30.5ºc,pressão 1017.2hpa e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 14:15)

Por aqui o céu muito nublado a sul por nuvens altas,por W/NW  já se vão formando algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical,agora é só esperar que digam alguma coisa.

A temperatura ainda continua a subir essa malvada,actual 32.0ºc e 31%HR,vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2009 às 14:15)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado, mas começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.
Vento fraco.
Temp. 30.0ºC





*15 min. depois....*





*e às 14:45...*






estando o céu agora já a ficar com muitas nuvens.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 15:29)

Aqui por Bragança as nuvens também estão a crescer principalmente a Este, Mas ainda nada de muito significativo

Sigo com 29.6ºC


----------



## C.R (15 Jun 2009 às 15:35)

Pedro disse:


> Há chuva, como agora está a acontecer, segundo a Google.
> TºMáx. de 28ºC, ou seja , bem quente, Há possibilidades de trovoada,penso eu de que , pois com este calor e humidade bastante e provável.
> 
> O IM diz:
> ...



E nada mudou. Apenas esta mais calor, cerca de 28C... Céu azul, apenas umas nuvens que se vêem de longe, muito longe... Já não acredito em trovoada hoje... No entanto vou ficar por cá mais esta noite... Vamos ver! Pelo menos já há distritos com alerta amarelo devido a chuva e trovoada no sul, mas o norte... Talvez mais ao fim da tarde... Digo eu! Obrigado Pedro pela resposta... Lol


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 17:29)

Atenção especial agora para a região centro do país, pois a linha de instabilidade está em deslocamento para norte, num arco compreendido entre Lisboa, Santarém e Portalegre neste momento ... A região centro será afectada nas próximas duas horas.

Imagens de satélite


----------



## ACalado (15 Jun 2009 às 17:31)

Por aqui a sul já se vê o que me espera  céu ameaçador a célula continua a encher 

http://www.meteocovilha.com/webcam-serra-da-estrela


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2009 às 17:56)

Por aqui o céu ficou totalmente coberto de nuvens altas e médias, algumas escuras que ameaçam trazer chuva. Vamos lá ver, uma rega e uma queda da temperatura vinha mesmo a calhar. Temperatura nos 28.5°C e vento a soprar por vezes de forma moderada.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 18:13)

Aqui, bem a Norte do nosso Portugal, apenas uns poucos cumulos povoam o céu

sigo com 31ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2009 às 19:08)

Por aqui hoje está a escurecer mais cedo, as nuvens estão com um aspecto, o vento a aumentar bastante de intensidade e já chove qualquer coisa. Também ja troveja.


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 19:09)

Cresceu muito uma célula ali na zona de Abrantes e Sertã














Estação MeteoAbrantes:





http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 19:13)

Às 18h21 (Channel 4 Infrared Enhanced):





CopyRight@ Naval European Meteorology and Oceanography Center


----------



## Fil (15 Jun 2009 às 19:13)

Sim, por aqui em Bragança não se vê nada ameaçador no céu, por enquanto. Mas a célula no centro do país tem aspecto de que vai causar alguns "estragos"... 

A temperatura neste momento é de 25,9ºC, a máxima foi de 26,8 e a mínima de 15,7ºC.


----------



## ACalado (15 Jun 2009 às 19:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 18h21 (Channel 4 Infrared Enhanced):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande bicho vamos a ver qual a sua tendência de deslocamento a primeira vista parece que se desloca para Noroeste


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2009 às 19:18)

Vince disse:


> Cresceu muito uma célula ali na zona de Abrantes e Sertã


Por aqui chuva forte e muito vento.


----------



## Snow (15 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 18h21 (Channel 4 Infrared Enhanced):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigos realmente o que se passa aqui é brutal. Mação está completamente envolvido numa chuva torrencial com grandes descargas eléctricas. a luz essa coitada está sempre a faltar. Grande espectáculo, pena não ter levado a maquina para uma fotos


----------



## mocha (15 Jun 2009 às 19:20)

spiritmind disse:


> Grande bicho vamos a ver qual a sua tendência de deslocamento a primeira vista parece que se desloca para Noroeste



tava a acompanhar pelo sat24, a ver se alguem reporta algo, pessoal fotos, videos please


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jun 2009 às 19:26)

Vá lá pessoal...tirem umas fotos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 19:28)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui neste momento é só vento,mas,ela anda só a rondar a W/SW,mas acho que já desisti,de cair qualquer coisa.

A temperatura numa hora e meia desceu 8.0ºc e subiu bastante HR 74%HR.

Actual 21.0ºc,ainda não caiu pinga.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 19:32)

Outra perspectiva da célula aqui
Seria interessante ter uma perspectiva de lado, de modo a obter uma imagem na célula na vertical (e esta célula pode ser vista quase de qualquer ponto do norte e centro). Alguém para a fotografar?


----------



## Dan (15 Jun 2009 às 19:43)

por Bragança já se vê a parte das nuvens altas.


----------



## amarusp (15 Jun 2009 às 19:43)

Aspecto actual da encosta sudoeste da Serra da Estrela:


----------



## Another Messiah (15 Jun 2009 às 19:44)

É nestas alturas que tenho realmente saudades de casa.  Aguardo novidades e fotografias daquele grande bicharoco! 

Força aí pessoal, não nos deixem curiosos!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2009 às 19:47)

Com outra imagem de satélite, agora às 19h00:





CopyRight@Eumetsat2009


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

Por aqui o céu está totalmente encoberto e vai chuvendo fraco/moderado, o vento diminuiu de intensidade, a trovoada, agora não se dá por ela. A temperatura desceu bem, está nos 19.5°C.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 19:55)

É defacto uma grande celula neste momento penso que é a maior em toda a Ibéria






Aqui por Bragança apenas se ve algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jun 2009 às 19:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Com outra imagem de satélite, agora às 19h00:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O bicho mete respeito. Esperemos que não faça estragos.


----------



## Another Messiah (15 Jun 2009 às 19:58)

Pelas imagens de satélite mais recentes, tudo indicia que apanhará Coimbra em cheio...  Bem, seja como for, continuará à minha "beira"...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 20:01)

é uma célula impressionante vejo  céu escuro para SE o detector vai assinalando descargas....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

Por aqui tudo igual,muito vento com rajadas,muito barulho de trovoada ao longe,neste momento já não se ouve,céu continua muito nublado.

A unica coisa que por aqui aconteceu,foi a descida da temperatura,bem bom,muito vento.

Actual 20.5ºc e 73%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.8ºc/33.8ºc.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

Super célula?

Será?



Não há relatos dessa zona??


----------



## amarusp (15 Jun 2009 às 20:12)

O céu está a tornar-se mais emocionante:


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 20:16)

É espantosa a célula mas estranhamente o radar não mostra nada lá. 







Não sei se é porque já está em dissipação ou porque o radar tem problemas de cobertura naquela zona pois o centro da célula está entre a Serra de Alvelos, Açor, Lousã e Gardunha.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jun 2009 às 20:19)

Vince disse:


> É espantosa a célula mas estranhamente o radar não mostra nada lá.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deve ser problema do radar só  pode.....

O sky scan está maluco é apitos atras de apitos.....

Tem um aspecto circular bem definido...


----------



## rozzo (15 Jun 2009 às 20:21)

Sim parte poderá estar em dissipação pelo que se vê no satélite, mas ainda antes disso, com a imagem de satélite a mostrar a célula enorme no meio da maior, o radar já tinha muito menos..
É isso das montanhas, estão entre a célula e o radar, e não há nada a fazer... Perde-se o sinal..

Não é problema do radar, podia ser o melhor do mundo! Se se puser um monte à frente.... Nunca vai dar..


----------



## Lousano (15 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

Aqui na Lousã está vento de NW e a célula não parece querer passar a serra para norte. Poderá esse vento estar a forçá-la a dissipar-se.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2009 às 20:22)

Segundo as imagens do Sat24 parece-me que esta grande celula já se está a começar a dissipar, corrijam-me se estiver enganado


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 20:24)

amarusp disse:


> O céu está a tornar-se mais emocionante:




Muito lindas as ondulações. Há mais fotos ?


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jun 2009 às 20:25)

Mais imagens de satélite da célula...





© meteogalicia





© www.meteoam.it


----------



## Vince (15 Jun 2009 às 21:21)

rozzo disse:


> Sim parte poderá estar em dissipação pelo que se vê no satélite, mas ainda antes disso, com a imagem de satélite a mostrar a célula enorme no meio da maior, o radar já tinha muito menos..
> É isso das montanhas, estão entre a célula e o radar, e não há nada a fazer... Perde-se o sinal..
> 
> Não é problema do radar, podia ser o melhor do mundo! Se se puser um monte à frente.... Nunca vai dar..




Pois. Ela estava mesmo a dissipar-se, mas como referes, mesmo uma hora antes o radar também não mostrava reflectividade para além do flanco sul da célula.


Fica aqui a animação completa para arquivo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 21:45)

Boas noites.

O céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Temperatura vai subindo,actual 22.0ºc e HR vai descendo,actual 62%.


----------



## Gongas (15 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

Por Coimbra tudo calmo, nem um pingo, nem um relampago. a célula dissipou-se de vez.


----------



## C.R (15 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

Bem, que desilusão, estava a espera de alguma coisa neste fim de semana e nem um pingo caiu. Enfim. Dou por terminada esta visita ao interior norte. Amanha já estou de regresso ao Porto. Fica para outra ocasião. Paciência. Cumprimentos a todos. E boa sorte para vos. Neste momento 21C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2009 às 23:19)

Céu muito nublado,vento de W.

Actuais 22.0ºc e 60%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

Por aqui o céu ainda está muito nublado, mas não chove.
Temperatura nos 19.3ºC

---------------------

Dia de céu em geral pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado durante a tarde com ocorrencia de chuva no final da tarde (das 19h às 21h) acompanhada de algum vento.

Extremos de Hoje:

Tmín. 16.8ºC
Tmáx. 30.2ºC

Prec. 3.2 mm


----------



## amarusp (15 Jun 2009 às 23:26)

Maxima: 27,1ºC
Minima: 15,7ºC 
Actual:  17,9ºC
precipitação do mês: 68,3mm


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2009 às 08:45)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui o céu ainda está muito nublado, mas não chove.
> Temperatura nos 19.3ºC
> 
> ---------------------
> ...



Também apanhei com muitas nevens, altas e médias mas nada de Chuva!!!

Que parvónia.

Nunca mais chove neste deserto!


----------



## Dan (16 Jun 2009 às 09:01)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 20,0ºC por agora.

Mínima de 16,5ºC.


----------



## Sirilo (16 Jun 2009 às 09:06)

Em Vale Formoso - Covilhã ouve-se, neste momento trovões, o céu está carregado para sul. Vamos ver no que dá!


----------



## Vince (16 Jun 2009 às 10:29)

rozzo disse:


> É isso das montanhas, estão entre a célula e o radar, e não há nada a fazer... Perde-se o sinal.



Se dúvidas ainda houvesse, as DEA confirmam o "buraco negro" do radar.






É uma zona complicada, que nem o novo radar irá solucionar


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2009 às 11:59)

Boas

Neste momento o céu está encoberto e a minha estação marca 22.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2009 às 12:31)

Boas tardes..

Por aqui mais uma vez,uma maravilha acordar ao som da chuva pelas 7:00h da manhãque cairam por várias vezes em espaços curtos.

Desde as 11:00h,que por aqui vai caindo,certinha,sem vento a cair na vertical.

Actuais 20.5ºc e 79%HR e 1.5mm


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jun 2009 às 13:47)

Boas Tardes! Por aqui o céu está nublado e chove fraco, a temperatura está nos 21.4°C e HR nos 73%, vento fraco e 0.7mm de precipitação.


----------



## Serrano (16 Jun 2009 às 14:17)

Continua a chuvinha na Covilhã, com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2009 às 14:27)

Por aqui continua a sempre certinha,ainda não parou há mais de 3 horas.

Céu continua totalmente tapado,olhando 360ºem volta,isto ainda está para durar,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 19.3ºc e 86%HR vou gozando estes dados hoje,porque amanhã e próximos dias serão bem diferentespara mal dos meus pecados.

Até ao momento 2.5mm.


----------



## rochas (16 Jun 2009 às 14:43)

Vince disse:


> Se dúvidas ainda houvesse, as DEA confirmam o "buraco negro" do radar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





E eu estou cá para confirmar , mas ontem aqui por Oleiros, chuva quase nem molhou a terra, trovoada só na serra a 1000mts de alltura.
Passou tudo "nas bordas"


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Jun 2009 às 16:00)

Por aqui a chuva parou e o céu começa a abrir, o sol deverá estar a aparecer. Foi pouco, mas já deu para mais um dia de poupança de água na rega.


----------



## dahon (16 Jun 2009 às 18:01)

Boas! Neste momento começou a chover por Viseu. Com pingas bem grandes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2009 às 20:08)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o céu já limpou,vento fraco.

Actual 24.5ºc e 60%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2009 às 21:05)

dahon disse:


> Boas! Neste momento começou a chover por Viseu. Com pingas bem grandes.



Uau!!!

Já há muito tempo que procuro um membro que seja de Viseu, para poder trocar informações!
Aleluia...

Por essa altura já estava eu em casa há algum tempo e, já estava o chão bem molhado, já com poças bem granditas.Depois de começar a chovem mais, tornaram-se maiores e não foi pouco.

Depois dessa chuvada começou a abrir o céu!

Foi bem bom, uma vez que o IM não previa qualquer chuva por Viseu!!!

Agora estão +/- 18.5ºC, maioritariamente nublado, vento quase nulo de  N, pressão atmosférica nos 1017.6 hPa e  98.9% de HR.

Já começam a falhar um pouco...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jun 2009 às 21:24)

Algumas fotos da serra da Estrela, no Sábado anterior.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2009 às 21:38)

Pedro disse:


> Algumas fotos da serra da Estrela, no Sábado anterior.



Cada vez me convenço mais que a minha professora da primária tinha razão quando disse já ter ido à serra da Estrela em Agosto e ter visto vestígios de neve entre os penedos. 

Na altura achei uma parvoíce, mas pensando melhor...
Essa neve que data do Inverno, sobreviveu a meses de bom tempo, e alguns dias de muito calor.
Num ano em que caía um valente nevão em Maio, talvez seja mesmo possível que nos lugares mais altos e abrigados, ela aguente todo o verão.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (16 Jun 2009 às 21:42)

Pedro disse:


> Algumas fotos da serra da Estrela, no Sábado anterior.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## amarusp (16 Jun 2009 às 21:50)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Pedro disse:
> 
> 
> > Algumas fotos da serra da Estrela, no Sábado anterior.
> ...


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2009 às 22:03)

Boa noite

Hoje o céu aqui em Bragança esteve quase sempre muito nublado ou encoberto, e registo  neste momento 25.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2009 às 23:45)

Boas,por aqui céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 20.8ºc e 74%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.2ºc/25.2ºc,hoje as temperaturas oscilaram pouco,o céu esteve quase todo o dia muito nublado e registei 3.0mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jun 2009 às 00:10)

*Extremos de Hoje:*

Tmín. 17.7ºC
Tmáx. 22.7ºC

Prec. 1.7 mm


----------



## Silknet (17 Jun 2009 às 01:26)

Silknet regressa agora com mais tempo!

Já tinha saudades de cá postar!

Viseu reporta 18º e céu limpo!

Até amanhã!

Silknet


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia

Uns pequenos cumulus e 24,9ºC.

Mínima mais alta do ano com 18,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2009 às 12:31)

Boas

Aqui por Bragança céu pouco nublado e 27ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2009 às 12:54)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia hoje já se apresentou de cara lavada...e muito sol.
O céu está limpo com algumas nuvens altas,vento quase nulo.
A temperatura,essa,como era de esperar,já se atirou para as alturas.

Actuais 30.2ºc e 47%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2009 às 14:15)

Boas,Neste momento vão nascendo por aqui algumas nuvens,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 30.9ºc e 39%HR.


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2009 às 14:20)

alguns cumulus e 28,7ºC por agora.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jun 2009 às 14:28)

Céu com nuvens altas e com o aparecimento de alguns cumulus.

Vento fraco.

Temp. 29.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2009 às 14:44)

Neste momento,com o vento quase nulo...é só vê-la subir,actual 32.1ºc ai..ai..ai,e mais não digo.

Até logo.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2009 às 16:41)

Silknet disse:


> Silknet regressa agora com mais tempo!
> 
> Já tinha saudades de cá postar!
> 
> ...




Outro Viseense?


Uau.

Agora é que vai ser!!!

Céu encoberto do quadrante Sul, com muitas cirrus e comulus bem rechonchudas!
29.3ºC,
1017.9 hPa,
51.6% de HR e
vento de N a 7.9 km/h.

Para amanhã o Im já prevê:



> Previsão para 5ª Feira, 18 de Junho de 2009
> 
> Céu pouco nublado, temporariamente muito nublado em
> especial por nuvens altas.
> ...



Será que afecta Viseu?

Fica a questão no ar...


----------



## Z13 (17 Jun 2009 às 16:57)

Por aqui está um inferno.....   






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2009 às 17:21)

Mais alguma nebolusidade do quadrante Oeste.

Não seoi bem se são Comulus ou Stratocumulus.


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2009 às 18:35)

Céu quase em nuvens e 30,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 

18,7ºC / 31,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2009 às 19:50)

Dia de Verão, neste momento ainda registo 31.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (17 Jun 2009 às 21:57)

*Resumo*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

Céu limpo e ainda 25,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2009 às 22:31)

Boas noites.

Por aqui então,foi o primeiro dia e muitos se devem seguir,até onde os modelos são credivéis,só vejo calor...calor..e mais calor.

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 26.4ºc e 47%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.1ºc/34.4ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jun 2009 às 23:33)

Por aqui, noite agradável, até demais para quem tem de dormir. A temperatura está nos 22°C, vento fraco e HR nos 44%. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 15.4°C e Máx. 31.1°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2009 às 23:42)

Por aqui ainda continua muito quente,actual 26.0ºc,vento fraco.

Tá-se mesmo a ver esta noite,com este ambiente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2009 às 12:36)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui está a ficar um bafo.
O céu de manhã estava limpo,mas,com o passar das horas,tem vido a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 34.3ºc e 31%HR.

A minima desta noite foram uns escaldantes 23.9ºc,mas eu não notei nada de noite,durmi que nem uma pedra,janelas fechadas e AC a trabalhar até ás 3.00h


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jun 2009 às 12:43)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui está um tempo estranho, o céu de um lado está ainda azul com algumas nuvens altas, do outro está totalmente nublado.
Pelo aspecto e com 33.0°C "cheira-me" a trovoada.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jun 2009 às 13:21)

O céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado.

A temperatura mantem-se alta, *32.5ºC*.

_Está que não se pode..._

Mais uma foto para animar...


----------



## Silknet (18 Jun 2009 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!

Viseu segue com 32,1ºC e eu sem ar condicionado de jeito no escritório...


Silknet


----------



## Bgc (18 Jun 2009 às 13:53)

Uma pessoa conhecida que está no Peso da Régua informou-me agora que o  termómetro de rua junto ao Hotel está a marcar uns incríveis *43ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (18 Jun 2009 às 14:00)

Vão-se desenvolvendo alguma nuvens na Covilhã, com o termómetro a registar 29 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2009 às 14:26)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente,lá fora,parece que está a mudar.

O céu ficou muito nublado,já pingou,com a temperatura a descer,depois ter chegado aos 34.4ºc.

Actuais 31.4ºc e 34%HR.

No entanto,o bafo continua lá fora.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jun 2009 às 14:28)

Por aqui começou a chover com a temperatura ainda a rondar os 30°C. Que tempo este...


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 14:49)

Além da Lousã, dispararam umas células no planalto beirão:


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2009 às 14:56)

Boas! Por Viseu o céu começou a ficar muito nublado e o aspecto das nuvens é ameaçador. Espero que deixem alguma festa por aqui.


----------



## Lousano (18 Jun 2009 às 15:03)

A célula passou mais para interior, talvez Góis, e dirige-se para Norte.

Mas pelo aspecto haverão mais a surgir.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2009 às 15:06)

Bgc disse:


> Uma pessoa conhecida que está no Peso da Régua informou-me agora que o  termómetro de rua junto ao Hotel está a marcar uns incríveis *43ºC*.



Essa zona da Régua é muito quente com os seus vales encaixados sobre o Douro é um autêntico forno no fundo dos vales...Já lá apanhei 41 graus e posso dizer que é insuportável...
Contam-se histórias antigas  de que os trabalhadores da linha do Douro costumavam assar  no verão sardinhas nos carris....

de qualquer modo esse valor parece-me muito inflaccionado, provavelmente o termómetro não terá as melhores condições de instalação... e não é de uma estação meteorológica oficial... mas acredito nuns 37/38 graus á vontade neste momento em certos locais do vale....


----------



## ACalado (18 Jun 2009 às 15:20)

Por aqui começou agora a chover


----------



## ACalado (18 Jun 2009 às 15:28)

Já se ouvem os 1º trovões


----------



## ACalado (18 Jun 2009 às 15:35)

Onde está esta precipitação


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2009 às 15:36)

Boas outra vez ! Só para assinalar que por Viseu também já se ouvem trovoes.


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 15:39)

A trovoada no Soito (Sabugal):





http://soito.net/


----------



## Z13 (18 Jun 2009 às 15:46)

z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 16:47)

Tarde explosiva no interior centro/norte. 






Não há relatos de Viseu ? Ou estão sem electricidade ?


----------



## Fil (18 Jun 2009 às 17:03)

Aqui começa a aparecer nebulosidade a leste da cidade. A tarde está muito quente com uma temperatura actua de 30,1ºC, registei uma máxima de 31,4ºC, a primeira do ano acima dos 30ºC. A mínima foi de 17,4ºC.

A Guarda registou na última hora uma precipitação de 9,2 mm, que fez a temperatura descer para os 20ºC.


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2009 às 17:13)

Por incrível que pareça aqui por Viseu ou passou todo ao lado ou está por passar o que duvido, mas apenas se ouvem trovoes ao longe, caiem umas pingas e vento com algumas rajadas mais nada. 
Estou um pouco confuso pois pelo satélite a célula devia estar mesmo por cima mas não acontece nada de facto.


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 17:21)

Os radares estão a grande distância, mas mostram tempo extremo


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2009 às 17:27)

Aqui em Bragança o céu está a ficar muito nublado, segundo o sat24 aproxima-se um celula vinda de Sul, mas parece-me já estar em dissipação

Por agora registo 34ºC aqui na minha Ilha de calor urbana


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2009 às 17:31)

Agora ainda menos percebo esta situação eu moro entre  3 a 4 km do centro a cidade de Viseu e nada. 
Alias neste momento o céu esta mais claro. Que grande desilusão.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 17:34)

Última imagem de satélite! Espectacular!


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2009 às 17:40)

31,4ºC e céu bastante nublado, mas não deve passar disto pois a célula já está  a desfazer-se.

Extremos de hoje:

18,0ºC / 33,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2009 às 17:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Última imagem de satélite! Espectacular!



Sem duvida

Mas penso que a celula que se formou a poucos dias na regiao centro ainda era mais espectacular


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jun 2009 às 17:43)

Com a animação a ir para norte, aqui reina a calma...

O sol não brilha, é verdade, e o céu está com muitas nuvens, mas nada não me parece que passe disto...

- Vento fraco
- Temp. 29.5ºC

A precipitação que caiu nem deu para registo...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jun 2009 às 18:19)

O IM acabou de actualizar o mapa de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas. Até às 15:59, foram registadas *1238* descargas!






Na última imagem se satélite, é perceptível a formação de ondas gravíticas na célula, devido à expansão do topo da bigorna, atingindo o limite troposfera!


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2009 às 18:27)

Gilmet disse:


> O IM acabou de actualizar o mapa de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas. Até às 15:59, foram registadas *1238* descargas!
> 
> Na última imagem se satélite, é perceptível a formação de ondas gravíticas na célula, devido à expansão do topo da bigorna, atingindo o limite troposfera!



É mesmo uma grande celula, Alguem sabe se já se poderá denominar de supercelula? desculpem se a ignorância

Aqui em Bragança o céu está encoberto mas nada de trovoada ou precipitação


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 18:39)

Morreu mesmo.



MSantos disse:


> Alguem sabe se já se poderá denominar de supercelula?



Não é por ser grande que é uma supercélula. Esta célula de alguma dimensão e que durou umas quantas horas é o que se chama um SCM (sistema convectivo de mesoescala). Uma supercélula é uma célula com um mesociclone, até pode ser uma célula pequena, o que define é a presença do mesociclone. E isso só podemos saber via radar e não por satélite, e o radar a que nós temos acesso em Portugal não dá para ver isso, ou seja, mesmo que fosse não sabemos. As supercélulas tem a maioria das vezes uma assinatura característica no radar, que é a do gancho (hook echo), se vires as animações que pûs de madrugada no tópico da América do norte vês lá o gancho em muitas das animações de radar.


----------



## Minho (18 Jun 2009 às 18:50)

O anvil cloud desta célula é tão espesso que em Braga escureceu de uma maneira brutal.


----------



## Minho (18 Jun 2009 às 18:56)

O hodograma para Madrid mostra um windshear bastante bom para favorecer a rotação... não sei o quão diferente estará para estas bandas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2009 às 18:58)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde foi muito quente,devido ao céu ter estado nublado,a sensação de calor,foi ainda maioreu parecia uma mina a gemer agua toda a tarde

O céu continua com nuvens altas,vento fraco.

Actuais 32.2ºc e 34%HR.


----------



## stormy (18 Jun 2009 às 18:59)

Minho disse:


> O hodograma para Madrid mostra um windshear bastante bom para favorecer a rotação... não sei o quão diferente estará para estas bandas



Como se intrepeta o diagrama? desculpem a ignorancia


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jun 2009 às 19:00)

Espectacular. Deve ter sido uma tarde fantástica para a zona centro e norte. No início da semana foi cá em baixo, agora é a vossa vez.

Mas não dava nada por tanta instabilidade. O que mais me chamou a atenção foi por volta das 2h desenvolvimento de nuvens a norte e este de Lisboa, mas não sabia que mais para cima estava tão explosivo.

Serão mais dias assim ou foi só hoje?


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2009 às 19:06)

Obrigado *Vince* fiquei esclarecido

O que resta desta grande celula está neste momento a causar um anoitecimento precoce em Bragança 

Uma outra celula na zona de Miranda do Douro ainda está em desenvolvimente segundo o Sat24


----------



## dahon (18 Jun 2009 às 19:09)

Gilmet disse:


> O IM acabou de actualizar o mapa de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas. Até às 15:59, foram registadas *1238* descargas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Impressionante a célula contornou o distrito de Viseu.
Até parece que estava com medo de nós..
Enfim só nos resta  esperar por mais pois eu já não vejo uma trovoada de jeito em Viseu já há algum tempo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jun 2009 às 19:33)

Espantoso, essa célula devia de ter sido espectacular, adorava estar ai no meio dessa célula.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jun 2009 às 19:39)

em resumo....   tivemos o dia mais abafado do ano....






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jun 2009 às 20:40)

Muito boa tarde!

Por aqui fomos apanhando alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde, sempre fracos a moderados.
Não ouvi nenhum trovão.

Por agora estão 22.8ºC(registei máxima de 32.3ºC), 1018.6 hPa , 68% de Hr e vento de NE a 10.6 km/h.

Quem diria que depois duma manhã tão bela fosse dar numa tarde de céu mt nublado e de aguaceiros!

reparem na diferença:









realmente a célula que vêr-se livere de Viseu!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2009 às 22:06)

Boas,por aqui tudo calmo,com o ambiente ainda muito quente.

Actuais 28.5ºc e 39%HR,vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.9ºc/34.6ºc.


----------



## Minho (18 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

stormy disse:


> Como se intrepeta o diagrama? desculpem a ignorancia



Este gráfico é desenhado a partir das leituras das radiosondagens e serve para percebermos quanto windshear está presente na atmosfera. Cada ponto representa uma altitude, a velocidade do vento e a sua direcção. A velecidade do vento é indicado pelos eixtos (tanto vertical como horizontal) e a direcção do vento é indicada pela sua posição no gráfico desenhando uma circunferência onde os graus da circunferência corresponde à direcção do vento. Por fim junto de cada ponto está indicada a altitude em hPa do registo. Por exemplo, neste diagrama, no ponto à altitude de 925hPa o vento sopra de aproximadamente 240º (WSW) com uma velocidade de 1 x 10 nós, no ponto a 324 hPa o vento sopra de 18º (NNE)  a uma velocidade de 6 x 10 nós.  Basicamente quanto mais circular e mais afastado do centro for o gráfico significa que o vento varia muito de direcção e a velocidade aumenta à medida que sumibos na troposesfera. 









Tens aqui um bom link onde se explica o hodograph: http://www.stormtrack.org/library/chasing/hodo.htm


----------



## Fil (18 Jun 2009 às 22:37)

Por aqui essa célula deu apenas como resultado um belo pôr do sol. Actualmente estão 22,7ºC e o céu continua muito nublado.

Mín: 17,4ºC
Máx: 31,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jun 2009 às 23:02)

Por aqui está uma noite agradável de céu limpo, vento fraco e com a temperatura nos *25.5ºC*.

--------------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 19.3ºC
Máx. 33.0ºC

Prec. 0.0m *
(mas ainda caiu um aguaceiro que chegou a molhar a estrada, mas os 30ºC fizeram com que seca-se depressa)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2009 às 23:32)

Nada se mexe...vento nulo.

Actuais 27.1ºc e 40%HR.


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2009 às 23:36)

Foi uma grande célula, a segunda em poucos dias que se formou apesar de valores modestos previstos de CAPE, embora hoje existissem outros indicadores bastante favoráveis como a humidade em camadas adequadas e a convergência a somar ao calor.

Fica aqui a animação completa para arquivo, das trovoadas consecutivas que se se iniciaram em Gois, passando por Arganil, Oliveira do Hospital, Seia, Nelas, Gouveia, Trancoso, Aguiar da Beira, Sernancelhe, Penedono, Meda, S.João da Pesqueira, etc terminando em Carrazeda de Ansiães. A leste da Estrela houve outras células mais pequenas que foram absorvidas a norte pela maior quando esta foi forçada a expandir-se para leste devido a Montemuro e Leomil.


----------



## Sirilo (19 Jun 2009 às 00:27)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui essa célula deu apenas como resultado um belo pôr do sol. Actualmente estão 22,7ºC e o céu continua muito nublado.
> 
> Mín: 17,4ºC
> Máx: 31,4ºC



Queremos a foto!!

Eu consegui ver alguns raios durante a tarde, em Belmonte - Covilhã.
Choveu fraco a moderado, o suficiente para apanhar uma molha


----------



## dahon (19 Jun 2009 às 00:35)

Agora com o post do Vince veio ainda mais reforçar a ideia com que fiquei desta "grande célula" deu bastante animação por onde passou,
 mas o que mais me impressionou foi o facto de se repararmos no mapa das descargas eléctricas  e no radar de precipitação a célula contornou quase de forma perfeita o distrito de Viseu.
São acontecimentos curiosos da natureza que tanto nos podem dar alegrias(para alguns) ou desilusões(caso de hoje) ou tristezas(nos casos mais graves).

Cumps.


----------



## *Marta* (19 Jun 2009 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Aqui na Guarda, às 14, apenas havia umas pequenas nuvens. Por volta das 14.45 o sol desapareceu e pouco depois (talvez 15.15, 15.30), caiu imensa chuva, acompanhada de granizo, com alguma trovoada e bastante vento. Não foi nada de muito duradouro nem de muito intenso (com excepção da chuva), mas sou bem para matar saudades!
A temperatura, essa manteve-se bem elevada, apesar das condições climatéricas.


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e já 26,5ºC.

Mínima mais alta do ano com 19,3ºC.


----------



## CSOF (19 Jun 2009 às 09:24)

por aqui, ontem à tarde fomos contemplados com uma valente tempestade à moda antiga, trovões, vento e muita chuva.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jun 2009 às 12:06)

Boas

Hoje o dia promete ser bem quente aqui em Bragança. 

Não sei até que ponto o meu sensor é fiavel, porque hoje tive a primeira noite tropical do ano em Bragança com *20.1ºC*


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2009 às 12:11)

CSOF disse:


> por aqui, ontem à tarde fomos contemplados com uma valente tempestade à moda antiga, trovões, vento e muita chuva.



Olá,
Por acaso não ouviste falar de algum evento de granizo nalgum local da tua região ?



Ja agora deixo aqui as DEA de ontem sobrepostas num mapa


----------



## CSOF (19 Jun 2009 às 12:23)

por aqui pelo nosso concelho não, mas no concelho de penedono caiu bastante granizo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2009 às 12:33)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o caldeirão já vai aquecendo bem.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 34.3ºc e 28%HR.

A minima desta noite 23.1ºc.


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2009 às 12:49)

Poema escrito ontem que encontrei num blogue 



> *Hoje há trovoada no ar*
> 
> os passarinhos estão calados
> como querendo guardar segredos
> ...


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2009 às 12:57)

CSOF disse:


> por aqui pelo nosso concelho não, mas no concelho de penedono caiu bastante granizo



Obrigado. Nos últimos anos em Junho tem havido alguns eventos de granizo no vale do Douro e redondezas que tem provocado prejuízos significativos na agricultura, mas desta vez talvez não tenha sido grave.


----------



## Bgc (19 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

Por Bragança foram agora alcançados os 34.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2009 às 14:12)

Boas,por aqui já se torra.

O céu está pouco nublado,vento já se vai mexendo.

Actuais 35.9ºc e 30%HR.


----------



## Bgc (19 Jun 2009 às 14:41)

34.4º !


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2009 às 18:11)

Céu limpo e 31,4ºC por aqui.


Extremos de hoje:

19,3ºC / 32,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2009 às 20:59)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde foi muito quente,com o céu pouco nublado.

Neste momento vai soprando um ventinho de W/NW,juntamente com algum ar fresco.

Actuais 29.6ºc e 36%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.1ºc/37.0ºc.


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2009 às 22:48)

Céu limpo e 24,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jun 2009 às 23:05)

_*Resumo dos dados do dia*_






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2009 às 23:13)

Por aqui ainda só vai nos 26.8ºc,vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jun 2009 às 23:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Temperaturas de hoje 23.1ºc/37.0ºc


 Como tenho vindo a reparar. No mesmo distrito e realidades diferentes. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 18.8°C e Máx. 32.5°C. Actual: 23.8°C.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 21,7ºC.

Noite bem mais fresca com um valor mínimo de 14,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2009 às 11:27)

Bons dias.

Por aqui hoje já apanhei uma grande desiluzão.
Hoje levantei-me para ir a banhos para a piscina na localidade de Alcains que fica a 10km de C.Branco,cheguei lá mais a esposa batemos com o nariz na porta,só de hoje a 8 dias.

Então por aqui céu limpo,vento fraco de Este.

A esta hora já mete respeito a temperatura,actual 30.9ºc e 35%HR.

A mínima deta noite 22.3ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2009 às 12:10)

O ambiente lá fora vai aquecendo,vento fraco de E.

Actual 31.7ºc e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2009 às 14:41)

Boas tardes.

O ambiente lá fora está um brasa,nem se consegue respirar.

Actual 35.5ºc e 25%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 15:09)

ac_cernax disse:


> Como tenho vindo a reparar. No mesmo distrito e realidades diferentes. Temperaturas de Hoje: Mín. 18.8°C e Máx. 32.5°C. Actual: 23.8°C.



Ficam muito longe as vossas localidades?

É que mesmo em relação a districto , a meu ver, a diferença é muita!!!

mas é simplesmente a minha opinião...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 15:15)

Ontem não registei nada porque andei na zona de Ciudad Rodrigo/La Alberca...
Já publico umas fotos no _Seguimento Europa 2009_...

Por agora:
Céu limpo e mt calor (a meu ver...)
28/29ºC
1018.6 hPa
48% de HR
vento de NE a 14.9 km/h( mas tem estado sempre/quase sempre vento bem mais forte...

Espero que amanhã registe uma Tº mais alta.
Esqueçam...vou a Idanha-a-Nova.
Gostava que o *ALBIMETEO* ou o *ac-cernax* me fossem reportando as condições e previsões para a zona...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2009 às 16:15)

Neste momento já vai nos 36.6ºc e 25%HR.

Não se pode por a cabeça de fora.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 16:29)

Por aqui estão 31.2ºC e 39% de HR.


O vento moderado de N sopra e o barómetro aponta para os 1016.1 hPa(16.12h).


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jun 2009 às 16:41)

Pedro disse:


> Ficam muito longe as vossas localidades?
> 
> É que mesmo em relação a districto , a meu ver, a diferença é muita!!!
> 
> mas é simplesmente a minha opinião...



Boas Tardes!

Cernache do Bonjardim segundo o Google Earth em *linha recta* fica aproximadamente a 60km de *Castelo Branco*, mesmo no extremo do distrito, pois a freguesia de Cernache do Bonjardim (Beira Baixa) faz fronteira com dois distritos, o de Leiria (Beira Litoral) e o de Santarém (Ribatejo). Sofrendo influências a vários níveis, talvez o clima possa ser um deles.

O facto da freguesia estar na zona do pinhal e estar "rodeada" pelo rio Zêzere também poderá influenciar.

Ainda estou a tentar compreender o clima da zona

--------------------------

Neste momento:

Céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco.
Temp. 31.9ºC


----------



## Fil (20 Jun 2009 às 17:07)

Hoje o dia por cá está bem mais fresco que ontem, mesmo assim bastante quente. A temperatura actual é de 27,1ºC. A máxima momentânea é de 27,2ºC e a mínima foi de 13,8ºC. O céu está imaculadamente limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2009 às 18:43)

Por aqui o ambiente ainda vai muito quente,lá fora,em casa tá-se bem,só de AC.

Actuais 35.8ºc e 26%HR,vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.3ºc/36.8ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 18:45)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui o ambiente ainda vai muito quente,lá fora,em casa tá-se bem,só de AC.
> 
> Actuais 35.8ºc e 26%HR,vento fraco.
> 
> Temperaturas de hoje 22.3ºc/36.8ºc.



Por aqui ainda não é preciso AC, está-se bem...


Estão agora 30.5ºC(máxima de 31.8ºC) e 1019.9 hPa.

Vento quase nulo de SE e 42%v de HR.

Foi um dia bem agradável, só quando havia brisa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2009 às 18:52)

Pedro disse:


> Por aqui ainda não é preciso AC, está-se bem...
> 
> 
> Estão agora 30.5ºC(máxima de 31.8ºC) e 1019.9 hPa.
> ...



Por aqui o ambiente é diferente daí,quando toca a calor,é deixá-lo andar.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jun 2009 às 20:59)

Agora mais fresco...

*Céu limpo
Vento fraco
HR: 48% Temp. 27.0ºC*

----------------------

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 17.6ºC
Máx. 32.3ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jun 2009 às 21:28)

Durante a tarde foram aparecendo algumas cumulus e stratocumulus, nos quadrantes E, S e W, ficando apenas o quadrante Norte livre de nuvens.

Por aqui e neste momento 25.1ºC, 45% de HR e vento fraco a moderado de E/NE.

Ainda continuo à espera das minhas previsões paar o dia de amanhã, na zona de idanha-a Nova.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2009 às 22:21)

Um passeio pela Sanábria neste dia véspera do solstício. Ainda alguma neve acima dos 1800 / 1900m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2009 às 22:29)

Boas noites.

Por aqui ainda muito quente.

Actuais 29.1ºc e 31%HR.


----------



## Dan (20 Jun 2009 às 22:48)

21,7ºC e céu limpo.


Extremos de hoje:

14,5ºC / 29,3ºC


----------



## pó de estrela (21 Jun 2009 às 00:24)

Vince disse:


> Poema escrito ontem que encontrei num blogue



Olá Vince

Obrigada pela visita ao meu blog. 
Fiquei muito feliz de ver aqui a minha poesia da trovoada. 	
na verdade, foi trovoada de pouca dura, tal como vaticinei, o sol logo voltou
Eu não tenho medo da trovoada, mas tenho-lhe muito respeitinho.

Qualquer dia escrevo sobre " granizo" (que por aqui em Armamar há muito!)
devem ser os duendes marotos que o trazem.:assobio:

Beijo cheio de pó de Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2009 às 01:18)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagar.

Actual 25.9ºc e 26%HR.


----------



## JoãoDias (21 Jun 2009 às 01:36)

Impressionante como a neve ainda se aguenta


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jun 2009 às 07:26)

Bom dia! Por aqui o Verão começa após uma noite tropical, e com um inicio de dia de céu limpo, vento fraco e a temperatura nos 21°C. Ele está ai... e promete aquecer, pelo menos  já hoje.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 18,9ºC.

Mínima de 11,5ºC.


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2009 às 09:38)

pó de estrela disse:


> Qualquer dia escrevo sobre " granizo" (que por aqui em Armamar há muito!)
> devem ser os duendes marotos que o trazem.:assobio:



Bem vinda. Ficamos então à espera desse poema 




Dan disse:


> Um passeio pela Sanábria neste dia véspera do solstício. Ainda alguma neve acima dos 1800 / 1900m.



 Boas fotos Dan. Qual era mais ou menos a temperatura lá em cima ?


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 11:23)

Dan disse:


>



Fotos espectaculares Dan! Mas gosto especialmente desta que citei.
O túnel de neve, a serra completamente verde, as vacas lá ao fundo a pastar ()... Natureza em pleno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2009 às 11:37)

Bons dias.

Para o primeiro dia de verão,promete ser quente.Viva o VERÃO!

É a estação do ano que eu mais detesto,dá-me cabo da cabeça,mexe todo comigo,mas,pelo contrário,as temperaturas altas,faz-nos andar mais há vontade.

Céu limpo,vento hoje está moderado de Este.

Actuais 28.4ºc e 27%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2009 às 12:03)

O vento por aqui,por enquanto ainda faz com que as temperaturas não subam a pique,actual 29.4ºc,ontem por esta hora a temperatura já ia nos trinta e muitos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2009 às 12:47)

O vento por aqui vai sossegando,já com a temperatura andar mais de pressa,actual 31.2ºc e 25%HR.


----------



## Fil (21 Jun 2009 às 15:09)

Hoje a zona mais fresca do país é a o interior norte e centro, nota-se bem qual a direcção do vento! A mínima aqui foi de 10,9ºC e a máxima até ao momento é de 25,5ºC. Neste momento 25,3ºC, humidade nos 22% e algum vento de leste com céu limpo.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jun 2009 às 15:41)

Por aqui registo o dia mais quente do ano até hoje, o céu está limpo, o vento quase não há sinal dele, a temperatura está nos 34°C. É o Verão em pleno...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2009 às 15:43)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde também vai quentinha,vento fraco.

Actuais 35.2ºc e 20%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jun 2009 às 16:17)

Bem vim agora à Sertã ver uma prova de pericia automovel e o termometro da Farmácia marca 37°C. Só sei que já tenho os pés a escaldar de tão quente que está o chão.


----------



## Magnusson (21 Jun 2009 às 17:41)

Pessoal, vou para Celorico da Beira no próximo fds para o grande São Pedro!  Há previsões de como vai estar o tempo?

Abraços


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2009 às 20:59)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui foi uma tarde de muito calor.

Actuais 31.6ºc e 22%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 20.1ºc/36.5ºc.


----------



## Dan (21 Jun 2009 às 21:13)

Alguns cirrus e 26,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

11,5ºC / 29,5ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Jun 2009 às 22:27)

Por aqui está uma noite quente, como de resto foi o dia todo. A temperatura ainda está nos 27.2°C. Temperaturas: Mín. 20.7°C e Máx. 34.8°C, máxima do ano também.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2009 às 23:09)

Por aqui o ambiente lá fora ainda está quente,vento fraco.

Actuais 28.4ºc e 20%HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2009 às 07:49)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 17,9ºC.

mínima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 09:06)

OI.Bom dia.

Como já sabem, ontem estive na zona de Castelo Branco(Idanha-a-Nova).
Por lá o tempo  esteve em geral, limpo, calor e vento quase sempre moderado e por vezes fraco.
Perro do meio-dia estive no Santuério da Nª Sr.ª do almortão.

Durante a tarde fomos avançando em direcção a Viseu, com mais três paragens pelo caminho.

Fomos à Nª Sr.ª do Incenso, onde começámos a ver algumas cirrus, para os lados _nossos_(Viseu).

Seguimos depois até ao Sabugal, onde de uma rapidinha fomos ver, por fora, o Castelo.
Daqui as cirrus eram mais e maiores.

Fomos ainda à Guarda, onde estivemos parados mais de1h, num parque enorme e extremamente bonito, do qual admito que tive um pouco de inveja por não ter um assim por Viseu...
Aí as cirrus e outras nuvens altas já reinavam, dominando o céu, pondo-o duma beleza enorme.

Chegados a Viseu, já de noite, ainda se viam as nuvens altas para os lados da Guarda,vindo na nossa direcção.

Hoje temos as tais cirrus mesmo em frente a nós, como um véu sobre a serra da Estrela.
Estão cerca de 21ºC, pouco nublado por nuvens altas(cirrus e cirrostratus), nos quadrantes S e E, bem perto do horizonte, vento sopra moderdo a forte, agora a mais de 35km/h(já há algum tempo que não sentia assim vento tão forte...!!!).
A humidade relativa está nos 32% e o barómerro nos 1017.4 hPa.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 09:53)

O vento por agora sopra mais fraco: 28km/h.
Temperatura perto dos 21.5/22ºC.
As nuvens altas vão-se agora escondendo, por trás da Serra da Estrela.
Daqui a algum tempo edito a mensagem (meia hora +/-) e dou-vos + informação e + detalhada.

edit(10:40h):
24.6ºC,
1016.9 hPa,
39% de HR,
vento de ESE a 19.9km/h e 
indíce UV: 4(fonte do MSN Meteorologia).

Agora voltam a aparecer mais algumas cirrus, mas nada que justifique a previsão meteorológica do IM!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com algumas nuvens altas.

Neste momento continuam as nuvens altas,por vezes a fazer de barreira ao sol,vento fraco de Este.

Actuais 30.4ºc e 33%HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2009 às 13:09)

Céu limpo e 27,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## Serrano (22 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 30 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 14:03)

Por aqui, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, no quadrante E e S, 28.5ºC, 1015.9 hPa, 32% e HR, vento de S a 9 km/h e,10(UV).

Por aqui tudo mt calmo, o sol sempre a bilhar desde que nasceu.

As nuvens altas deixam-se estar, como sempre, lá quietinhas por detrás da Serra da Estrela!
O vento, é que incrivelmente, ao contrário do que aconteceu de manhã, quase parou, soprando agora muito fraco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2009 às 14:29)

Por aqui já céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 32.6ºc e 27%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jun 2009 às 16:39)

Boas Tardes! Hoje está um dia mais fresco, a temperatura até têm vindo a descer desde a hora do almoço, estando agora nos 25.5°C. O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de NW.


----------



## Bgc (22 Jun 2009 às 16:39)

Boa tarde.

Muito calor por aqui, não esperava tanto para hoje.

Céu praticamente limpo e *34.4ºC*.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Jun 2009 às 16:44)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Tardes! Hoje está um dia mais fresco, a temperatura até têm vindo a descer desde a hora do almoço, estando agora nos 25.5°C. O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de NW.






Bgc disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Muito calor por aqui, não esperava tanto para hoje.
> 
> Céu praticamente limpo e *34.4ºC*.




No mesmo minuto, duas realidades muito diferentes no que toca a temperaturas.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jun 2009 às 17:52)

Tarde quente em Bragança A temperatura ronda os 30ºC


----------



## Costa (22 Jun 2009 às 17:59)

ac_cernax disse:


> ac_cernax disse:
> 
> 
> > Boas Tardes! Hoje está um dia mais fresco, a temperatura até têm vindo a descer desde a hora do almoço, estando agora nos 25.5°C. O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de NW.
> ...



Ontem foi ao contrário.  



Fil disse:


> Hoje a zona mais fresca do país é a o interior norte e centro, nota-se bem qual a direcção do vento! A mínima aqui foi de 10,9ºC e a máxima até ao momento é de 25,5ºC. Neste momento 25,3ºC, humidade nos 22% e algum vento de leste com céu limpo.





ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui registo o dia mais quente do ano até hoje, o céu está limpo, o vento quase não há sinal dele, a temperatura está nos 34°C. É o Verão em pleno...


----------



## amarusp (22 Jun 2009 às 19:13)

Céu limpo e 22,4ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2009 às 19:42)

Dados actuais *Paradela de Monforte*:

*Temp: 26.9ºC
HR: 53%
Pres: 1019mb*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2009 às 20:03)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia hoje já não foi tão quente,como nos ultimos dias,vento de SW fez o resto.

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 28.2ºc e 42%HR,a subir.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.7ºc/33.5ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 21:35)

A serra da Estrela mal se vê daqui.
Parece que está encoberta por fumo, ou será nevoeiro? Não sei bem...

Com o Caramulo passa-se quase amesma coisa, mas desta vez tenho quase a certeza de que as nuven sque começam a descer a encosta, vindo na nossa direcção são _stratus_.
Amanhã espera-nos um belo nevoeiro, se realmente forem _stratus_!!!

Por aqui e agora:
-parcialmente nublado;
-(+/-)20ºC;
-vento de O a 17 km/h;
-1016.3 hPa;
-78% de HR;


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 21:37)

Magnusson disse:


> Pessoal, vou para Celorico da Beira no próximo fds para o grande São Pedro!  Há previsões de como vai estar o tempo?
> 
> Abraços



Em que dia vem?

Sábado, Domingo, ou ambos?


----------



## amarusp (22 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

A Serra da Estrela está coberta por algum nevoeiro, a temperatura desce a bom ritmo: 15,6ºC, com 88% de humidade


----------



## amarusp (22 Jun 2009 às 22:03)

Rectifico a informação anterior, a Serra da Estrela está coberta por um denso nevoeiro a partir dos 900m!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2009 às 22:21)

Por aqui a temperatura a descer bem,vento moderado e fresco.

Actuais 22.7ºc e 57%HR.


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2009 às 22:36)

Hoje o interior norte e centro liderou o ranking das synop






http://www.ogimet.com/


----------



## amarusp (22 Jun 2009 às 23:02)

14,7ºC e 90% de humidade.
Até amanha!


----------



## Fil (22 Jun 2009 às 23:15)

Boas, aqui tenho 22,8ºC, 45% hr e 1017 hPa com céu quase limpo. A mínima foi de 14,3ºC e a máxima de 29,1ºC.

Hoje estive no Porto onde estava bem fresquinho com apenas 23ºC e céu completamente nublado em contraste total com o interior. À vinda a temperatura foi aumentando à medida que me afastava do litoral e a nebulosidade dava lugar ao céu limpo. Antes de começar a subida do Marão registava 25ºC e no alto de Espinho desceu até aos 22ºC. Na descida é que a temperatura começou a aumentar rapidamente e um pouco antes de chegar a Vila Real estavam 32ºC, talvez devido ao vento Foehn. A temperatura mais alta registei-a naturalmente à passagem por Mirandela com 35ºC. Ao chegar a Bragança por volta das 19h estavam 30ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2009 às 23:29)

Tudo calmo com vento fraco.

Actuais 20.9ºc e 63%HR.


----------



## Dan (22 Jun 2009 às 23:53)

Céu limpo e 23,2ºC. 

Extremos de hoje:

15,1ºC / 31,7ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2009 às 07:58)

bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 20,2ºC

Mínima de 18,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia acordou com céu limpo,e mais fresco.

Neste momento andam por aqui nos céus algumas nuvens altas.

Actuais 27.2ºc e 37%HR.

A miníma foi de 13.0ºc.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2009 às 13:56)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e registo 27.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2009 às 14:09)

O céu vai ficando cada vez com mais nuvens altas,vento fraco a moderado de SW.

Actuais 28.2ºc e 37%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2009 às 16:46)

De manhã houve nevoeiro, tal como eu já tinha previsto, que só se dissipou totalmente, já passava das 10:00h.

Depois, começaram-se a ver algumas nuvens altas( cirrus e cirrrostratus, e mais tarde também altostratus).

Agora vêm-se menos nuvens altas, mas já algumas mais baixas(cumulus, segundo me parece).
Actuais 23.9ºC(bem fresco em comparação com a véspera), 63% de HR e o vento de W a 18 km/h.

Para quinta-feira, a chuva é quase certa.Mas será que amanhã também apanharei alguma?
Fica aquestão no ar!
Amanhã veremos.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jun 2009 às 17:26)

Dan disse:


> bom dia
> 
> Alguns cirrus e 20,2ºC
> 
> Mínima de 18,2ºC



Nem que seja uma vez num ano, consegui uma mínima mais baixa que Bragança!


----------



## Dan (23 Jun 2009 às 17:31)

mr. phillip disse:


> Nem que seja uma vez num ano, consegui uma mínima mais baixa que Bragança!



 até acontece mais vezes.


Céu parcialmente encoberto por nuvens altas e 28,3ºC.


extremos de hoje:

18,2ºC / 29,0ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Jun 2009 às 21:06)

Boas, aqui em minha casa tenho 21,3ºC, 51%, 1015 hPa e céu com algumas nuvens. A mínima foi de 17,0ºC e a máxima de 27,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2009 às 21:08)

Com muita tristeza da minha parte vos digo que com entei de férias, não poderei postar, a principio, durante o dia, uma vez que estrei sempre ausente nos dias úteis.
Estarei na freguesia de Santos-Êvos, em casa de meus avós.

Poderei apenas postar à noite.
Mas reportarei os acontecimentos que decorreram na cidade ao longo do dia, tentando dar o meu melhor...

Por agora:
_18/19ºC
_1014.9 hPa
_65% de HR
_vento de W a 22.9 km/h
_ céu limpo

Vêm-se tal como na outra noite, algumas _stratus_ a  atreverem-se a ultrapassar o Caramulo, vindo na nossa direcção.
Mas desta vez não me parece que vá estar nevoeiro.
Não sei porquê mas não vou com essa...





Às 19h viam algumas(poucas) nuvens no Continente, mas bastantes no Atlântico, que é em geral, a direcção(W) que o vento tem soprado mais frequentemente.

A minha esperança de chover começa a reluzir cada vez mais dentro de minha alegria!!!


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2009 às 21:36)

Fil disse:


> A temperatura mais alta registei-a naturalmente à passagem por Mirandela com 35ºC. Ao chegar a Bragança por volta das 19h estavam 30ºC.



Estava à espera dos dados diários do IM para Mirandela, mas a estação deixou de emitir dados a partir das 19h, e não foram publicados os extremos diários de ontem.
No entanto, a estação superou ontem os 36ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Jun 2009 às 21:48)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui já cheira a sardinhas, ou não fosse noite de São João, mas promete ser fresca, pois o vento fraco a moderado de NW e a temperatura já nos 16.8ºC não fazem adivinhar uma noite muito agradável. Também vão-se avistando já nuvens para o lado do mar.

---------------------

Hoje foi um dia fresco com algumas nuvens altas no céu. As noites quentes já eram.

Temperaturas de Hoje:

*Mín. 12.4ºC
Máx. 23.7ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Noites!
> 
> Por aqui já cheira a sardinhas, ou não fosse noite de São João, mas promete ser fresca, pois o vento fraco a moderado de NW e a temperatura já nos 16.8ºC não fazem adivinhar uma noite muito agradável. Também vão-se avistando já nuvens para o lado do mar.
> 
> ...



Por aqui também corre uma forte brisa, com cheiro a sardinha.
uma noite de S.João bem fresquinha já com 16.2ºC e vento também fraco a moderado mas de W.
Vou com 61% de HR.

As nuvens vêm-se do lado do mar, de España, desses teus lados...
Resumindo e concluindo, em geral, há nuvens de quase todos os lados!!!

edit(22:02h):
Fui agora mesmo ao Ogimet e a máxima daqui das últimas 24h foi de 29.2ºC, estando Viseu em 8º lugar no ranking!
Em relação à mínima, estamos em 2º lugar no ranking meteorológico, com 12.6ºC, só com Vila Real à frente!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2009 às 23:04)

Boas noites.

Por aqui a tarde já não foi tão quente,e agora também se sente fresco,bem bom.

Céu limpo,vento fez companhia todo o dia e continua.

Actuais 18.3ºc e 64%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.0ºc /30.0ºc.


----------



## amarusp (23 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

A temperatura máxima não ultrapassou os 21,9 ºC e a temperatura actual é de 12,3. Dia com algumas nuvens baixas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2009 às 23:31)

O vento continua moderado de W.

Actuais 17.9ºc e 67%hr.


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2009 às 09:11)

Bom dia

19,6ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens baixas.

14,7ºC de mínima.


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2009 às 11:44)

Bem mais fresco que os dias anteriores à mesma hora.

Por agora 21,5ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2009 às 12:25)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia acordou de céu limpo,noite foi fresca,miníma 13.2ºc.

Neste momento vão chegando as primeiras nuvens,temperatura agradavél com vento moderado de W.

Actuais 24.6ºc e 48%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2009 às 14:35)

Por aqui continua céu limpo,com algumas nuvens enfeitar o ambiente.

O vento está no estado,fraco a moderado.

Actuais 26.6ºc e 43%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jun 2009 às 16:24)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui neste Feriado Municipal (São João e dia do nascimento de D. Nuno Alvares Pereira) o dia começou limpo, mas as nuvens tomaram conta do céu ao longo da manhã, ainda que com algumas abertas, neste momento o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos *22.2ºC*.

A noite voltou a ser fresca, com uma mínima de *13.5ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (24 Jun 2009 às 18:41)

Céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura de 18,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2009 às 19:08)

Boas tardes.

O dia por aqui está ser de céu limpo,com poucas nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 24.9ºc e 45%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.2ºc/27.1ºc.


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2009 às 20:29)

20,7ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.

Extremos de hoje.

14,7ºC / 25,3ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jun 2009 às 20:56)

Por aqui o céu ainda tem muitas nuvens.
Temp. 18.0ºC
Vento fraco.


----------------

Temperatura de Hoje:

*Mín. 13.5ºC
Máx. 22.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

Boas noites.

Por aqui o céu está limpo,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 19.4ºc e 64%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2009 às 23:35)

Céu limpo ,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.8ºc e 70%HR.


----------



## amarusp (24 Jun 2009 às 23:40)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas, 13,2ºC


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2009 às 02:10)

Boas, aqui tenho 14,2ºC, 69%, e 1013 hPa com céu praticamente limpo. A mínima do dia foi de 13,8ºC e a máxima de 22,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2009 às 11:30)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 19,1ºC.

Mínima de 13,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2009 às 12:02)

Chuva fraca e 17,7ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2009 às 12:17)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia acordou muito nublado,já choveu por 2 vezes mas fraco,vento moderado.

Actuais 20.2ºc e 70%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2009 às 12:19)

Descida da temperatura após a passagem da frente.

15,9ºC, mas já não chove.


----------



## Serrano (25 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

Algumas nuvens na Covilhã, mas nada de chuva, aliás, o sol até tem sido a característica dominadora. O termómetro marca 22.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2009 às 14:26)

O sol já vai aparecendo,temperaturas agradávéis,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 22.6ºc e 49%HR.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2009 às 16:07)

Boa tarde...

Dia de céu nublado com abertas, já choveu hoje em Bragança mas de forma pouco significativa

Neste momento sigo com 23.0ºC


----------



## amarusp (25 Jun 2009 às 18:58)

Céu muito nublado, temperatura de 16,1ºC, a manhã de hoje rendeu 6,3 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2009 às 19:47)

Boas tardes.

O céu está pouco nublado,vento fraco a moderado de W.

Actuais 21.8ºc e 49%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.7ºc/24.6ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2009 às 20:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Por aqui o dia acordou muito nublado,já choveu por 2 vezes mas fraco,vento moderado.
> 
> Actuais 20.2ºc e 70%HR.



Por aqui durante todo o dia foram havendo algumas chuvas, quase sempre fracas, excepto uma chuvada bastante forte, pelas 13:30h!

Hoje apesar da chuva ter sido fraca, já me contentei um pouquito, mas não o suficiente...

Vou fazer medições e, mais daqui a uns 10m dou as informações actuais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jun 2009 às 21:10)

Dia com alguns chuviscos...

*Dados actuais:*

*Temp: 14.9ºC
Sensação Térmica: 11.9ºC
HR: 74%
Pressão: 1016mb*


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2009 às 21:16)

Céu parcialmente nublado, vento de W a 22 km/h, 84% de HR, 1015.1 hPa e 14.ºC.

Segundo me parece, estão a cair uns chuviscozitos!


----------



## Fil (25 Jun 2009 às 22:04)

Por aqui céu com poucas nuvens e uma temperatura de 15,1ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW. Choveu um pouco mas a minha estação não captou nada.

A mínima foi de 13,0ºC e a máxima de 20,9ºC.


----------



## amarusp (25 Jun 2009 às 22:32)

Acabou de cair um belo aguaceiro durante um minuto! 12,6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2009 às 23:13)

Boas noites.

Por aqui tudo calmo,vento fraco.

Actuais 17.2ºc e 70%HR.


----------



## Dan (25 Jun 2009 às 23:33)

15,2ºC e céu limpo.


Extremos de hoje:

13,2ºC / 22,9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jun 2009 às 02:25)

Céu pouco nublado, temp. 13.6°C. Temperaturas (25/06/09): Mín. 14.2°C e Máx. 22.5°C. Prec. 0.5mm


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e 17,7ºC.

Mínima de 10,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2009 às 12:29)

Boas tardes.

O céu por aqui têm vindo a ficar com algumas nuvens altas e agora também médias,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.1ºc e 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui o céu continua pouco nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 23.9ºc e 34%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2009 às 20:02)

Por aqui o dia esteve quase sempre mt cinzento!

Pela manhã apanhei um nevoeiro pouco duradouro mas bem denso!!!

Vejam bem a imagem de satélite no centro Norte de portugal aquela faixa de nuvens _status_:





Pelas 14:00h, começaram-se a ver algumas nuvens altas e médias ambém, começando a desaparecer as outras:





Às 18:00h, o céu começou a limpar-se, afastando-se asnuvens altas e médias, ficando poucas(mais baixitas):





edit:

Desculpem, enganei-me no tamanho da imagens!!!
Agora está céu limpo.
Como ontem, vou fazer as medições e daqui a uns 10m já digo alguma ciosita!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2009 às 20:08)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado,neste momento limpo,vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 23.0ºc e 45%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.1ºc/26.9ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2009 às 20:12)

Tº nos 15/16ºC, vento fraco a moderado de W, neste momento a 22km/h.
A pressão está nos 1016.3 hPa e 59% de HR.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jun 2009 às 20:47)

Foram regressando, aos poucos, as nuvenbs altas e médias aqui ao sítio.

está agora nublado dos quadrantes W, E e S.
Só o quandrante N se livra, pelo menos da nossa perspectiva, das nuvens!


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jun 2009 às 22:06)

*Temperaturas de Hoje:*

Mín. *11.4ºC*
Máx. *23.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2009 às 23:07)

Céu limpo e 17,0ºC.

extremos de hoje:

10,8ºC / 23,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2009 às 23:18)

Céu pouco nublado,vento fraco de W.

Actuais 17.7ºc e 56%HR.


----------



## Z13 (26 Jun 2009 às 23:53)

Dia agradável, por aqui,mas com algum vento à mistura...

Resumo





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jun 2009 às 08:06)

Por aqui foi uma noite bem fresca, com 10.2ºC de mínima!:

Agora vou com 13.2ºC, 1017.4 hPa, 85% de Hr e vwnto fraco de N(4km/h!).

O céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas e por contrails(rastos de avião, que por acaso são a maioria!).


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2009 às 17:14)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 26,4ºC.

Mínima de 11,3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2009 às 17:52)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu pouco nublado e a temperatura ronda os 28ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Jun 2009 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

por aqui tivemos um dia com uma boa amplitude térmica!

Fresco de manhã e quente pela tarde... a mínima regressou a valores inferiores _à barreira psicológica _dos 10ºC 

_Resumo_





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2009 às 23:50)

Boas noites.

Por aqui estou de volta....depois de uma viagem ida e volta a Pinhal Novo onde passei o dia na casa do meu filho,fui lá a cantar os parabéns.

Por lá o dia estêve meio nublado e vento moderado.

Por aqui,actuais 19.0ºc e 68%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.9ºc/27.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 00:49)

Por aqui ainda continua tudo calmo,sem vento,céu estrelado.

Actuais 17.9ºc e 70%hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jun 2009 às 01:35)

Por aqui céu encoberto e 18.5°C, não está má a noite. Temperaturas: Mín. 10.9°C e Máx. 26.6°C


----------



## Fil (28 Jun 2009 às 01:36)

Por aqui tenho 16,8ºC, 62% e 1014 hPa com céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram 11,1ºC / 24,9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jun 2009 às 02:03)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar.


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2009 às 10:19)

Bom dia

18,5ºC e chuva fraca por agora.

16,8ºC de mínima.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2009 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, já esteve a chover mas neste momento não chove. Registo 19.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jun 2009 às 11:56)

Bom dia! Por aqui o céu está encoberto e chove moderado, 19.4°C de temperatura e 89% de HR. Vento fraco S/SW. Precipitação: 10.0 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 12:12)

Bons dias.

Até ao momento por aqui foi de aguaceiros fracos pela manhã e madrugada.

Já lá vão 2.5h sem chuva,o céu continua muito nublado,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.2ºc e 78%HR mais 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 13:10)

Por aqui o céu está novamente a ficar muito escuro,já há bom bocado que se ouve trovoada,mas muito longe,a W da cidade está bem escuro.

Actuais 21.4ºc e 78%HR.


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2009 às 14:21)

22,7ºC, chuva fraca e uns trovões de uma célula que está a passar a leste.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2009 às 14:30)

As células mais activas encontram-se agora no interior norte e centro e Alto Alentejo.

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 15:33)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui também já caiu uma boa carga de água há 1 hora a atrás,durante 10 minutos...neste momento o céu continua muito nublado,vai-se ouvindo alguns trovôes em várias direçôes,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.4ºc e 85%HR mais 3.5mm.


----------



## rufer (28 Jun 2009 às 15:48)

Boas.

Por Abrantes, mais concretamente Bemposta a 14kms, chove copiosamente desde as 15 horas. É água por todo o lado. De vez em quando ouve-se um trovão.

Mas a chuva é impressionante. 50 minutos a chover imenso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 15:49)

Neste momento a já anda mais perto da cidade pela zona sul onde está bastante escuro...vamos esperar.


----------



## rufer (28 Jun 2009 às 15:54)

Bom, depois de ter enviado a mensagem anterior, acalmou. Mas não via chover assim há imenso tempo. Incrível.


----------



## ACalado (28 Jun 2009 às 16:06)

Isto esta feio por aqui chove bastante com bastantes descargas ja fiquei sem electricidade :s


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 16:09)

Por aqui o dia tem estado sempre mt chuvosa, com chuva moderada a forte quase sempre constante, só com pausas raras e de menos de 1h.

Neste momento, aguardo pela chuva que já não cai desde as 13h, excepto uns chuviscos que caíram à uns 20minutos, mas nada de relevante.

Do lado Español durante todo o dia se viram nuvens negras e bem grandes,.
Pergunto a membro que sejam da Serra da Estrela se já levaram com muita chuva!

Vejo a agora a emergir do horizonte Sul, muitas nuvens e bem negras
Será que chove?Fico à espera!!!

Vou fazer medições e já digo algo, quiçá comece a chover!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 16:10)

Vai fazendo sol com há mistura,a sul continua escuro,o vento aumentou de velocidade de S/SW.

Actuais 22.8ºc a máxima e 80%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 16:25)

Começa a chover e as medições quase feitas.

Só mais 10minutos!


----------



## Fil (28 Jun 2009 às 16:42)

Aproveitem bem a chuva, por aqui ainda só caíram 0,4 mm até ao momento. Mais um fiasco no deserto nordestino... 

O céu está agora com muitas abertas e uma temperatura de 22,1ºC. A mínima foi de 16,1ºC e a máxima de 22,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 16:44)

Parou de , 
estão 19.3ºc, 
1014.3 hPa,
92% de HR e,
vento fraco a moderado de S, na ordem dos 15/20 km/h.

É tudo por agora!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 17:03)

Por aqui já começou a ,céu muito nublado e alguns trovões.

Actuais 20.7ºc e 86%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jun 2009 às 17:20)

Por aqui chove com grande intensidade, torrencialmente mesmo. Formam-se autenticos ribeiros nas ruas, também está a trovejar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Jun 2009 às 17:24)




----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2009 às 17:30)

Mais um pouco de chuva e trovoada com 21,7ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 17:47)

Por aqui o céu continua muito nublado,continua ,trovoada deixou-se de ouvir.

Actuais 19.6ºc e 89%HR mais 4.5mm.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2009 às 18:54)

Boa tarde

Aqui em Bragança o dia tem sido marcado por alguns aguaceiros pouco significativos e uns quantos trovões distantes...  Muito Fraquinho


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 19:19)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui chove com grande intencidade, torrencialmente mesmo. Formam-se autênticos ribeiros nas ruas, também está a trovejar.



Por aqui a essa hora chovia torrencialmente também, e a chuva muito forte manteve-se por mais de 20 minutos.
Fiquei assim :s.
falhou-me a luz e a Net, por isso é que não postei na hora.

Poças que estavam já secas apesar da chuvada que caiu durante a madrugada, encheram-se e verteram fora, logo passados 5 minutos!
Devem ter chovido mais de 15mm só naquela meia-hora.
Viseu parecia a Amazónia, não via bem a mais de 50m! 

Acho que nunca tinha visto tal chuvada na minha vida toda!!!!!

Se por acaso acharem que é exagero, vejam os radares, que espero que tenham apanhado esta chuvada, acompanhada de belos trovões!!!!
(já agora, cometeste um erro ortográfico.Desculpa se me levasa  mal por te ter corrigido...)


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 19:40)

Por aqui continua a trovoada, chuva(agora fraca)e céu muito nublado por nuvens bem negras!!!

Estão 17.6ºC, 
1015.2 hPa,
100% de HR e, vento fraco de S a 10 km/h.

Segundo o MSN meteorologia, que se baseia no Foreca, desde há 24h atrás já caíram 17mm de chuva!!!


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2009 às 19:45)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 21,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

16,8ºC / 24,4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jun 2009 às 19:47)

Por Paradela alguns chuvicos de manhã, de tarde bastante nubolosidade mas sem chuva!

*Temp: 20.9ºC
Wind Chil: 20.1ºC
Vento: 8.6 km/h W
HR: 76%
Pressão: 1016mb*

Não registo qualquer precipitação!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 20:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por Paradela alguns chuvicos de manhã, de tarde bastante nubolosidade mas sem chuva!
> 
> *Temp: 20.9ºC
> Wind Chil: 20.1ºC
> ...



Por aqui tem chovido muito mesmo...

Parou de chover agora mesmo, mas aproximam-se mais nuvens negras!
Custa-me pensar que algumas regiões do Interior Norte e Centro não registem precipitação, nem sequer fraca!


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jun 2009 às 20:18)

Obrigado Pedro, por vezes acontece, mesmo que uma pessoa tente evitar. 
Por aqui o céu está bastante escuro e volta a chover bem. 

Belo dia de rega.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jun 2009 às 20:33)

Pedro disse:


> Por aqui tem chovido muito mesmo...
> 
> Parou de chover agora mesmo, mas aproximam-se mais nuvens negras!
> Custa-me pensar que algumas regiões do Interior Norte e Centro não registem precipitação, nem sequer fraca!



O clima de Trás os Montes tem certas particularidades que só os Transmontanos conhecem! O mais irritante é o bloqueio que as montanhas a OESTE fazem! Parecem eucaliptos, não passa nada! Os aguaceiros de hoje foram de origem convectiva na maioria dos casos e já sabem como são caprichosas as trovoadas, deixam muito em alguns sítios e nada em outros... Melhores dias virão, de certeza que houve lugares em Tras os Montes onde choveu!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 20:36)

Por aqui já céu limpo,mas a W ainda bastante escuro,vento fraco.

Actuais 19.8ºc e 86%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.6ºc/22.8ºc,precipitação 5.5mm.


----------



## Z13 (28 Jun 2009 às 21:16)

Boa noite!

O dia por aqui foi uma desilusão... mais uma...

Alguns quantos aguaceiros que quase não estimularam o meu pluviómetro...

Aqui fica o resumo 





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jun 2009 às 21:31)

Por aqui recomeça a chover. Não contava com um dia tão chuvoso.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jun 2009 às 22:02)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui recomeça a chover. Não contava com um dia tão chuvoso.



Por aqui também. mas apenas uns chuviscos(mesmo assim foi um dia muito mas muito chovoso!!!!!!!!!), mas não me espanta se daqui a um bocado comece a chover torrencialmente, uma vez que foi assim que começou a tal chuvada torrencial do meio da tarde!
Vou com 14/15ºC e 90e poucos % de HR.

Se a  Net não me voltar a falhar, ainda digo mais alguma coisa mt mais detalhada!
Já vou com 17mm nas últimas 24h(dados do Ogimet e MSN meteorologia)!
Passa assim a precipitação de Junho para 67.7mm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2009 às 22:28)

Por aqui tudo calmo,céu pouco nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 19.3ºc e 86%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jun 2009 às 23:54)

Mais um dia animado por aqui.

O céu esteve muito nublado ou encoberto durante todo o dia, o sol pouco apareceu.
Quanto à precipitação, acho que posso dizer que foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano até hoje com aguaceiros fortes e trovoada.

Neste momento o céu ainda permanece encoberto e a temperatura está nos 18.5ºC.

*Dados de Hoje:*

T. Mín. *17.5ºC*
T. Máx. *22.9ºC*

Prec. *30.0 mm* , sem arredondamentos.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2009 às 01:00)

Boa noite pessoal

Aqui por Bragança o dia de hoje foi um fiasco, estava à espera de um pouco mais de precipitação Melhores dias virão

Por agora 17ºC


----------



## Fil (29 Jun 2009 às 03:56)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite pessoal
> 
> Aqui por Bragançao dia de hoje foi um fiasco, estava à espera de um pouco mais de precipitação Melhores dias virão
> 
> Por agora 17ºC



Parece que exceptuando Faro e Beja, aqui foi onde menos choveu. Eu até já me começo a habituar. Ontem deitei-me com o GFS a prever à volta de 25 mm para hoje, e caíram 0,7 mm no meu pluviómetro. Noutros locais aconteceu o oposto. Mas quando chegar o outono/inverno, a nossa sorte vai mudar... 

Neste momento 16,9ºC e céu com muitas nuvens que servem apenas para estragar a mínima...


----------



## trepkos (29 Jun 2009 às 11:41)

Fil disse:


> Parece que exceptuando Faro e Beja, aqui foi onde menos choveu. Eu até já me começo a habituar. Ontem deitei-me com o GFS a prever à volta de 25 mm para hoje, e caíram 0,7 mm no meu pluviómetro. Noutros locais aconteceu o oposto. Mas quando chegar o outono/inverno, a nossa sorte vai mudar...
> 
> Neste momento 16,9ºC e céu com muitas nuvens que servem apenas para estragar a mínima...



Obrigado.. ficam com a neve toda


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2009 às 12:37)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia nasceu muito nublado,sem chuva.

Neste momento o sol já vai furando as nuvens,apesar da temperatura não ser alta sente-se algum bafo,vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 24.2ºc e 63%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jun 2009 às 13:11)

Boas Tarde! Por aqui o céu está encoberto e chove. Temperatura nos 21.3°C.


----------



## Serrano (29 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mas sem precipitação, com o termómetro a marcar 24 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

Por aqui continua o céu muito nublado com o sol aparecer por entre as nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 27.2ºc e 55%HR.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2009 às 14:39)

trepkos disse:


> Obrigado.. ficam com a neve toda



Em bragança nevou muitas vezes no Inverno, (mais de 10 vezes), mas infelizmente não houve o tal nevão que estavamos à espera

Aqui por Bragança o céu apresenta muitas nuvens e sigo com 24.8ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2009 às 18:25)

Céu nublado e 25,9ºC.

Mais um dia quente por aqui.

Extremos de hoje:

17,0ºC / 27,1ºC


----------



## amarusp (29 Jun 2009 às 19:06)

depois de aguaceiros fracos o céu está a tormar-se limpo. Temperatura de:19,7ºC. Precipitação de hoje: 8,9 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2009 às 19:07)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o sol já vai aquecendo o ambiente,com vento fraco.

Há cerca de 1 hora atràs parecia que se ai formar uma trovoada por cima da cidade,mas não,seguio viagem para o interior da PI.

Actuais 25.0ºc e 63%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.0ºc/28.6ºc.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jun 2009 às 20:34)

Por aqui o dia não foi nada que preste!

Apenas tive 4/5 aguaceiros, todos moderados a fortes, mas com pouco mais de 10minutos!
Pela manhã tive dois aguaceiros moderaods, que apesar de as gotas serem muit pequenas, chovia com bastante intensidade!!!
Pelas 14:40h, tive o mais longo e mais intenso aguaceiro de hoje: esteve a chover durante pelo menos 20minutos, e com uma intensidade que nem imaginam; parecia a Amazónia ao fim da tarde!!!!!!!!!!!!
O outro aguaceiro ocorreu há bem pouco tempo, esse com pouco mais de 10minutos.

Apesar disso, o OGIMET e o MSN meteorologia apenas registam 1.5mm de precipitação acumulada nas últimas 24h, o qe eu concordo pelenamente!
Mesmo assim, devem ter cído pelo menos uns 8mm!!!!

Vou fazer medições!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jun 2009 às 21:15)

Ok, já cá tenho informações.

Por aqui e agora está céu maioritariamente nublado, com nuvens bem negrs a veir na nossa direcção, vindas do Atlântico, cerca de 18/19ºC( o meu termómetro pifou e as condições dos sites meteorológicos são das 19h!), 1017.3 hPa, 92.6% de HR e vento de N a 10 km/h!

Há possibilidade de chover aqui na zona no dia de amanhã?
Era uma boa maneira de acabar Junho!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2009 às 22:14)

Boas noites.

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 21.9ºc e 69%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2009 às 23:28)

Céu limpo,vento fraco a moderado de W/SW.

Actuais 20.9ºc e 76%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jun 2009 às 00:42)

*Extremos 29/06/09:*

T. Mín. *17.8ºC*
T. Máx. *24.3ºC*

*Prec. 4.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2009 às 12:24)

Boas tardes.

O dia por aqui nasceu de céu limpo,vento fraco.

Neste momento está pouco nublado por nuvens médias.

Actuais 26.3ºc e 57%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2009 às 14:14)

Por aqui o céu continua pouco nublado,vento fraco de W/SW.

A temperatura está porreira,não chateia,actual 28.3ºc e 53%HR.

Agora vou deslocar-me em serviço há Barragem do Fratel que fica no rio Tejo,e vou descer  há sala onde estão as turbinas,que ficam lá fundo de tudo,e de elevador,aquilo é uma coisa abismaltreme tudo.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2009 às 14:22)

Por cá céu maioritariamnte nublado, 25.4ºC, 69% de HR, vento de N a 10km/h.

Demanhã ciram uns chiviscos que renderam 1mm, juntamente com as últimas 18h!


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2009 às 14:24)

ac_cernax disse:


> *Extremos 29/06/09:*
> 
> T. Mín. *17.8ºC*
> T. Máx. *24.3ºC*
> ...



Por aqui tive menos de 2mm.

Desculpem, mas reparei agora na mesagem e achei que devia comparar.


----------



## ACalado (30 Jun 2009 às 14:46)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá céu maioritariamnte nublado, 25.4ºC, 69% de HR, vento de N a 10km/h.
> 
> Demanhã ciram uns chiviscos que renderam 1mm, juntamente com as últimas 18h!



Boas olha o melhor mesmo é instalares isto no teu browser  caso seja o firefox

https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-PT/firefox/addon/3155

Caso seja o IE instala isto

http://www.ie7pro.com/spell-checker.html

Assim ficamos todos a ganhar


----------



## Fil (30 Jun 2009 às 18:51)

Boas, por aqui estão 27,3ºC e céu pouco nublado com alguns Cbs a norte. De manhã ainda houve nevoeiro em parte da cidade, algo pouco comum durante o verão. A mínima foi de 15,4ºC e a máxima de 27,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2009 às 19:20)

Boas tardes.

Antes de mais nada já cá vão 2 duches de água natural hoje....

Esta humidade alta dá cá uma sensação.

Então como tinha dito no último post...que me ia deslocar há barragem do Fratel,e lá tive que descer aos fundos daquilo tudo,só lá estive 20 minutos,mas,sem fazer algum esforço o suor já corria em bica.
Outra coisa que descobri por lá hoje,uma estação meteorológica,mesmo junto há linha do comboio da Beira Baixa dentro da barragem,num abrigo de stevenson (de madeira)na outra barragem da Pracana que fica do outro lado da auto-estrada A 23,essa já tinha reparado que tinha uma estação.

Céu limpo,vento moderado.

Actuais 28.3ºc e 52%HR.


----------



## DRC (30 Jun 2009 às 19:30)

Dia quente no Sabugal.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

O meu blog > http://sabugalemfesta.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jun 2009 às 21:14)

Sigo com 22.4ºC.


----------



## amarusp (30 Jun 2009 às 21:34)

Céu muito nublado e 18,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jun 2009 às 21:40)

Céu maoritariamente limpo, 22.3ºC, 76% de HR, vento de W a 14 km/h e o barómetro aos 1019.2hPa.

para amanhã já há uma melhoria do tempo, mas para sábado já há chuva prevista e temperaturas mais frescas!


----------



## ACalado (30 Jun 2009 às 21:46)

Pedro disse:


> Céu maoritariamente limpo, 22.3ºC, 76% de HR, vento de W a 14 km/h e o barómetro aos 1019.2hPa.
> 
> para amanhã já há uma melhoria do tempo, mas para sábado já há chuva prevista e temperaturas mais frescas!



Estás no bom caminho só faltou este " maoritariamente" ="maioritariamente"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2009 às 22:24)

Por aqui vai tudo calmo com vento fraco de W.

Actuais 22.9ºc e 70%HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.5ºc/30.4ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2009 às 23:21)

Vento fraco a moderado de W.

Actuais 21.7ºc e 75%HR.

Até para o mês que vêm!


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2009 às 23:30)

boa noite

Por agora 22ºC aqui em Bragança


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jul 2009 às 02:09)

Temperaturas 30/06/09: Mín. 15.9°C e Máx. 26.3°C.


----------

